# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  كيف قلتي حق ريلج ان يتج الدورة ف بداية الزواج؟؟(خونا نضحك)

## بدر البدو

مرحبا بنااااااااااااااات شلونكم شخباركم انشالله زينيييييين..الحمدلله :12 (7): 
اليوم الموضوع فيه ضحك شوي :12 (64):  يعني لابد كل وحدة ببداية زواجها مثلا بعد شهر تييها الدورة ولابد انها توهقت شلون تقول حق ريلها..
فموضوعي عن الطريقة اللي قلتيها لزوجج......
ابدا انا بموقفي...
طبعا ياتني الدورة وانا نوعيتي اتعب وايد لكن اعرف اعالج نفسي..فشافني زوجي انا تعبانة فخاف علي حيل (تدرون الحب الزايد اللي ببداية الزواج)الموووهم قالي حبيبتي قومي اوديج الطبيب ليش بطنج يعورج جذي لا حشا ما اخليج وانا متوهقة قتله لا حبيبي عادي انا جذي (وبديت انقز) انا كل شهر جذي لازم لكن موراضي يفهم وقالي يالله لبسي بلا كلام زايد وانا توهقت وأستحي يعني بالله مايصير تونا متزوجين واقوله ياتني العادة المهم ظل يحن وانا كلش منفسة لأن بطني يعورني على انه كاسر خاطري(اختلطت مشاعري)جان اصرخ لا ارادي ياااااااااااايتني  :12 (3): جان ينصفق ما يدري شالسالفة شنو يايتلج (واي عمري كسرت خاطري براءته :44 (23): ) جان يسكت شوي وانا متكودة بالغنفة ومغطية ويهي جان يضحك ويقولي ااااهااااااااااااا فهمت وانا منحرجة كلش جان يكملها ويقول الدورة الشهرية صح؟؟
جان قوله انزين خلاص اسكت وانا مستحية كككككككككككككككك وبس..
 :12 (35): لكم المايك..
خخخخخخ منقول 
هالله هالله بالردود :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

آآحآتي ه اليـوم 


آحرااج يااخي  :Big Grin:

----------


## جامعية غير

انا مانقهر غير من خوآني يوم يشوفون اعلانات لآولز 

يطالعوون ويضحكووون اونه ليش ماتغيرون تجربون حق اليهالو ><

واونه كيف تتحلمون خخخخخ .. الله يعين حريمهم احس بيحرجونهم

----------


## غزاله بوظبي

امممم انا يوم العرس كان فيني تتخيلون الموقف بس عادي كلمته انه فيني العاده واسمحلي وبث

صدق احراج انا اقوللكم بالعادي عشان ما اعيشكم الموقف المحرج خخ

----------


## نم نم مي

اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

فشللللللللللللللة ما اتخيل >< خخخخخخخخ

الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## بطة بيضاء

انا خبرته عادي
لان هذا شي طبيعي يحدث للمرأة كل شهر و اعتقد ان الاولاد دارسينه في المدارس و يعرفون عنه

شو الاحراج في الموظوع ؟؟؟

----------


## ملكان

للرفع,,,,,,,

----------


## أحلى بنوته8

*خخخخخخخ*

*والله انااا كنت ماالجه وكنااا فرمضاان ..ويتني الدوره فنص رمضان ... فالريال متعود يسألني صليتي* 
*قريتي قرءاان ؟؟؟ خلصتي ؟؟؟*

*ومن هالاسئله المعتااده فيووم يتني الدروه سألني فنحرجت اجذب وقول صليت ؟؟؟*

*جان ابند عنه وادز مسج اسبووع جداام لاتسألني عن الصلاه بدوون احرااج بلييز* 
*وخلاص فهم ..ومن يوومهاا خلييتها شفره خخخخ وبث*

----------


## مس كوول

خخخخخخخخخ ...حلوووه سوواالفكم ..


نتريا البقيه

----------


## ilmiss_kissli

هههههه احس الموضوع عادي

الحين هالزمن ريايل كل شي يعرفون ماعليكم ساعات هم روحه مايبون يبينون هالشي

انا بعد اتعب وايد بس انا مهدت موضوعي انا الحين مالجه من اقول بطني يعورني

يعرف ليش مايحتاي بس اول مره قالي بتصل ف ابوج ايوديج العياده عقب جي قلت له 

ماتفهم شو عقب عادي صار الموضوع ها شي لا بد منهم ^^

مشكورين ع الموضوع

----------


## بدر البدو

خخخخخخ انا اول مرة يوم سرت ويا ريلي الجمعية عسب ااخذ اولويز
شليته وخشيته امبين الاغراض ااخر شي فا لعربانة
وجان يشوفني واونه شو اتسوين شو اتهربين خخخخخخخخ

----------


## be with me

ههههههههههـ . . بدرالبدو حلووو موقفج هع 

....... 

الصراحه أحس فشله لانه ريال غريــب 

ملاحظه : بعدني ما عرست ><

----------


## um_7am00d

انا الخميس عرست والسبت في الليل يتني الدوره ..وكان القهر ان سايرين نقعد اسبوع في فندق  :Frown:  يعني خربت علي بس قلت له الاشاره حمره ..قال شو يعني خخخخخخخخخخخخخ قلت له تعرف عندي عذر شرعي ..وفهم شو اقصد وعادي عدت الايام على خير  :Smile:

----------


## يشرفني اخونكـ

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

والله فشـــله  

انا احس عادي اممم يعني دامه ريلي ما احس اني بنحرج منه

بس يمـــــكن يوم اعرس اغير راي* ملاحظه : بعدني مب معرسه  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## بدر البدو

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
حلوة مواقفكم حبوبات نتريا بعد :Smile:

----------


## ~خلك معي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بيوم عرسي كنا رايحين الفندق واحنا نمشي جان يقولي بو الشباب تصلين 

يحليلي انا مافهمت شو قصده قلت له بكل برائه هيه صليت المغرب والعشا جمع هههههههههههه
بعدين استوعبت السالفه جان اقفط ماعرفت وين اودي ويهي احم

----------


## um YaSs

لووول حلو الموضوع

انا يتني الدوره يوم كنا في شهر العسل يعني عقب ما سافرنا بـ 5 ايام جي يتني وقلتله لوول

لاني كنت مالجه وتعودت عليه وابدا ما استحي منه >.<

----------


## دلووعتهم

احس الموضوع عااااااااادى ليش الاحراج

----------


## بنـ عيمان ــت

ههههههههههههه

الله يعينكم

^^

----------


## دلع ريلها

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## mero0oh

هيه والله احراج...

الله يعيني ,,,ما ادري شبسوي يوم بنحط فهالموقف بس اكييييييد بنحرج>>>>هههه

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اناااااااااااااااااا عاااااااادي بااخذها بررروووح ريااااااضيه ههههههههه

----------


## اموره دبي

^_*

اويييييه

----------


## ايامي مريرة

عادي من ايام الملجة المفروض الوحدة تتكلم مع ريلها عن هالشي
عشان لاتصير احراجات بعد الزواج
وعني انا ماحيد اني انحرجت من هالسالفة بالعكس عادي جدا وشي طبيعي  :Smile:

----------


## مرااااايم

خخخخ لا انا قلتله عادي لاني كنت متعوده عليه من اياام الملجه
بس يوم ياتني هي بالعاده اتم 6 ولا 7 اياام عاد انا سويتها 12 يوم هههههههههه
كل يوم اقوله لا لا لا لين مل الريال ... قالي شكلج اتقصين علي .. جان اظحك ههههههههه
وعاد هو عرف اني مخلصه من زمان يوم ظحكت لووول

----------


## أم نهيـان

أنا نزلت لي الدورة عقب عرسنا بأسبوعين وكنا مسافرين .. تخيلو كنا ع الغنفة نطالع فلم أجنبي وكنت حاطة راسي على ريوله وهو يلعب بشعري وحزتها أذكر لابسة شورت و بدي أبيض حرير .. الموهييييييييييييم .. لما نشيت عشان 
أييب له الإيس كريم قلتله إختار الفراولة ولا الفانيلا .. لما حط عينه علي على طول لفت إنتباهه وجود بقعة حمرا ع الشورت لأنه أبيض ويبين واااااااااااااااضح .. جان يبتسم و يقول سيري غناتي بدلي ثيابج توصخت .. على طول حطيت عيني تحت ولا أشوف البقعة .. أونة طالعته بكل خجل مع ابتسامة حياء .. وسرت اتسبحت و بدلت ثيابي و لبست الأولويز و رديت له عشان ناكل الأيس كريم .. وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس .. فديته خبرة ما لعوزني ^_^ وما ضحك علي ..

----------


## ام ميثاء1981

الله يستر علينا

----------


## مدام راك

خخخخ حلو الموضوع
عاد انا لين العرس كنت متعوده على ريلي .. و تكلمنا وايد عن هالسوالف خخخخخخخ
بس احيد ليلة الملجه وقت التصوير .. المصورة طلبت مني اقعد على ريوله حق الصورة .. وانا مب طايعه لانه يايتني .. خفت يحس في الفوطة الصحية هههههه .. حشى جني حاطة طابوقة مب اولويز خخخخخخ 

و الحمدلله فشهر العسل ما يتني الا الاسبوع الثالث .. يعني اخر ايامنا في السفر 
احيد عزكم الله دشيت الحمام .. جان اصرخ صرخه " لااااااااااااااااااااء" وانا مب حاسه بعمري خخخخخ وحليله ريلي خاف علي و تم يدق الباب .. اول ما طلعت الدمعه متعلقه فعيني ههههههههه ..
فديته فهم السالفه و تم يهديني اونه هههههه

----------


## دبـــــي

هههههههههه موضوع حلوووو

تراني ملقوووفه

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

ربي يستر ع الجميييييع

----------


## ام محمد 2003

و الله بصراااحه انا كنت وااايد خجوووله منه لاني كنت وقتهااا صغيروونه فديتني ^^

انا سرت العمره راابع يوم من عرست واعتمرت الحمد الله واليوم الثاني ياتني الدوره و بدت الآلام 
و انا من النوووع الي يتعب وااايد منها و انا فوق السرير و اتالم وما قلتله و يا وقت الصلاه ,,,
وقالي قووومي بنسير انصلي قلتله اوكي و هو دخل الحمام يتمسح و انا يلست افكر كيف اقوووله 
و الالم كل مااا يزيد وع توتر و ما ظهر من الحمام الا انا ميت من الصياااح خخخخخ فديته خاااف علي وااايد 
و يلس يقوولي شو بلاج ليج تصيحين؟ قلتله خلاص بموت تعبااانه و ابصرااااحه تم خااايف علي ويقولي اذا
ما تكلمتي بدق حق امج في البلاد عقب هديت شوي و قلتله وتم صااااخ و موب مستوعب عقب قاالي 
اوكي حياتي انا بصلي عندج لايستوي شي فيج قلتله لا عااادي سير صلي و انا اترياااك,,,

فديته وهو رااد من الصلاهدق حق اخته يسالها الوحده عااادي اييها الم من الدوره عسب يطمن,, قالتله هيه 
عقب ساارالصيدليه ياابلي مسكن 

و من عقبها ما شفت الدوره يعني حملت في احلى بنوته

----------


## 3yoon :)

عادي تعودنا على بعض قبل الزواج وكنا نتكلم بهالاموور 

شباب هالزمن مايخفى عليهم شي كل شي يعرفونه !!

فلاداعي للاحراج

----------


## Ynoon

زين ما اتحراج حامل بس لووول

----------


## يدتي حياتي

يتني اول مرة في رمضان ويوم اتصلي كنت آكل بالدسة ف حجرتي وملانة ههههه ف قلت له أني مب صائمة جان يستهبل ليش وليش وهو يدري ليش لكن يبا يحرجني ويخليني أنا اقول جان اقول يأخي دام أني قاطرة يعني شو بيكون السبب جان يقول هييييه هذيج اللي ما أتخلي الحريم يصلون ههههههه قلت هيه وعقب عادي تم يسألني وجيه ههههههههخههههههههههه*

----------


## al3asooola

الحمد الله انا مايتني و حملت ع طوووول

----------


## ام سارا2006

انا يتني يوم العرس وانا يالسسه ع الكوشه خخخخخخخ 
وبالفندق اكتشفت الحقيقه المره وخبرته الفجر وقت النوم 

وسلامتكم

----------


## حرم الكتبي ™

اول مره يتني عقب ما ربيت يعني من فتره قريبه .. خخخ صراحه كنت منحرجه منه وآيد .. قتله فلان ترا نازل علي المعاش الشهر .. لآ تيي صوووووووووووووووبي وجان اشرد عند عمتي عشان ما اسمع ردة فعله خخخ

----------


## BenT UaQ

انا ملقووووووووفه يلا بعد خبرونا ^_______^

----------


## اميرةالفراولة

يالله كملو حلوة سوالفكم

صج اشارة حمرة 
اشارة الخطر
خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حزينة زايد

عاد انا بعدني مالجه ويوم يتني اول مره قلتله ظهري يعورني قالي انتي ما اتريحين عمرج وكل يوم السوق حسيت انه ما فهم وباليوم الثاني استوا موقف عادي بيني وبينه وعصبت عليه شوي وبندت بعدين طرشت مسج اعتذر واقوله انه انا متنرفزه لانه الدوره فيني عاد شوي ومتصل بس ماقالي شي تم يكلمني عادي 

والله يعين وقت العرس اتوقع بتكون فيه الدوره ما اعرف شو اقوله ومتى اقوله

----------


## بنت الشوآمخ

هههههههههههههههههه 

عــآد انــآ يتــني بعد العـــرس مم بأ سبوعــين ...ف ليلة رمضـــــآن ..وكنت اتحسب انــي حــآمل 
ف خذآلــي تســتر ...وســـويت وما طلعـــــت حــــآمل واول مــآ ظهرت وإلا الحــــلوة شرفـــت ورحت انخشيت تحت اللحــــــــآف وانــــآ اصيــــــح ...قآآلـــي شوو فيــــــج ؟؟ وانــــآ اصييييح واصييييح خخخ وتم متروع ويترجــــآني عســـب اخبـــــره شو فينـــي عقب قتــــله اني مب حـــآمــل ...قـــآل عادي حبيبـــــي صبــري يمكــــــن مــو امبيــــن الحيــــــن ..جان اقولـــــــه يتنــــــي العـــآدة ...يقـــوول عــآدي يمكــــــــن حــــــآمل ..طـــــآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآع هذآآآآ .... اقــــــوله يتنــــــــي العاده يقولــي لا يمكـــــن حــــآمل ... عقـــــب فهمــــــته الموضوع ... ^___^

----------


## بدر البدو

[QUOTE=بنت الشوآمخ;22520681]

هههههههههههههههههه 

عــآد انــآ يتــني بعد العـــرس مم بأ سبوعــين ...ف ليلة رمضـــــآن ..وكنت اتحسب انــي حــآمل 
ف خذآلــي تســتر ...وســـويت وما طلعـــــت حــــآمل واول مــآ ظهرت وإلا الحــــلوة شرفـــت ورحت انخشيت تحت اللحــــــــآف وانــــآ اصيــــــح ...قآآلـــي شوو فيــــــج ؟؟ وانــــآ اصييييح واصييييح خخخ وتم متروع ويترجــــآني عســـب اخبـــــره شو فينـــي عقب قتــــله اني مب حـــآمــل ...قـــآل عادي حبيبـــــي صبــري يمكــــــن مــو امبيــــن الحيــــــن ..جان اقولـــــــه يتنــــــي العـــآدة ...يقـــوول عــآدي يمكــــــــن حــــــآمل ..طـــــآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآع هذآآآآ .... اقــــــوله يتنــــــــي العاده يقولــي لا يمكـــــن حــــآمل ... عقـــــب فهمــــــته الموضوع ... ^___^ [/QUOTE


ههههههههههه نفس ريلي يتني الدورة قبل لا انرد من السفر بيوم ويوم خبرت ريلي اونه عادي باجر بنرد البلاد ان شاءالله بنبشرهم انج حامل اقوله اي حمل يتني الدورة خلاص ماشي حمل اونه كيف جي خخخخخخ
انصدم وتم مضايج مستعيل الريال يباني احمل يبا البيبي وبس عقب فهم الموضوع
وعقب عرسي بثلاث شهور بشرته اني حامل وجاااااان يستانس
وبث :Smile:

----------


## أتنفس_دعاء

> أنا نزلت لي الدورة عقب عرسنا بأسبوعين وكنا مسافرين .. تخيلو كنا ع الغنفة نطالع فلم أجنبي وكنت حاطة راسي على ريوله وهو يلعب بشعري وحزتها أذكر لابسة شورت و بدي أبيض حرير .. الموهييييييييييييم .. لما نشيت عشان 
> أييب له الإيس كريم قلتله إختار الفراولة ولا الفانيلا .. لما حط عينه علي على طول لفت إنتباهه وجود بقعة حمرا ع الشورت لأنه أبيض ويبين واااااااااااااااضح .. جان يبتسم و يقول سيري غناتي بدلي ثيابج توصخت .. على طول حطيت عيني تحت ولا أشوف البقعة .. أونة طالعته بكل خجل مع ابتسامة حياء .. وسرت اتسبحت و بدلت ثيابي و لبست الأولويز و رديت له عشان ناكل الأيس كريم .. وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس .. فديته خبرة ما لعوزني ^_^ وما ضحك علي ..


غريبة .. ما تتالمي لما تييج؟؟؟

----------


## عليونة

هههههههههه ريلج نفس اخوي مستعيل من اول اسبوع ياي اونه حرمتي حامل 
ار شي يتها قال عادي قلناله ياريال يتها يعني ماشي حمل 
انحبط حليله
الحين لهم سنه وما حملت اظني في مشكله لانها سارت تراجع ويت ويا كيس كبييير ادوية
بنات ادعولها وادعو لاخوي ربي يرزقهم الذرية الصالحه..اخوي منحبط

----------


## بطبوطه الحلوة

up up

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

ههههههههههههههههههه انا يتني وتونا بنحط شناطنا فالفندق من السفر كنا فالهني مون ومب محطيه فبالي انها تييني عقب عرسي ب4 ايام واااي يالفشله ومب شاله وياي ........ ^_* وماعرف شقايل اقوله خخخخخخخخ وهو حليله يقولي بلاج تعبانه من الطريج قتله لا جان انش واطرش له مسج لنه نزل اللوبي ههههههههههههههههه رد عندي وسوى عمره ماشلف المسج وانا متحرقصه عقب شكلي كسرت خاطره قالي انا ريلج قوليلي عادي مسج مابيب شي هههههههههههه وااي يالمستحى بس الحمدلله ياب وارتحت ^_^

----------


## hassosah

..............................  :Smile:

----------


## أم سلطان 1

هههههههههه حلوه سوالفكم خخخخ

انا من ليلة عرسي وإلا انصدم فيها مشرفه تخيلواا(بليلة العرس) كنت احس بالم واايد بس مستحمله يااهي فشله ومن بعدهااا رحنا الفندق وكنت مستحيه مااا اقدر 

احطي عيني فعينه وهوه ماايعرف شووو السالفه لاني مااا اقدر اقوله وخبرت الوالده وإلا والوالده ميته من الضحك لما سالتها ليش تضحكين قالت ((يحليلها من كثر مااهي خااايفه يت لج وقالت واخيراا بنتي ستويني عروس وهاااي اللحظه الي كنت اتمناها وتمت تبجي وغيرها)) وعلى العموم كل مااا يتقرب مني ابتعد عنه
و فهمته اني خاايفه قال خلاص داامج خايفه بروح انااام على الغنفه ومسكين سواها رااح رقد على الغنفه تخيلوو وانا نايمه على الشبريه وثاني يووم من الخوف قلت لامي تقول له ومن بعدهاا ونحن راايحين المطاار والريااال ميت من الضحك وانا مالي ويه وركبنا الطياره وجلسنا على مقاعدنا ومن بعدها قال انا اجوف حبيبة قلبي خااايفه وإلا انا مستحيه وماا اقدر احطي عيني فعينه واطالع الجامه من برع وقلت له خلااااااااص اسكت و تمت الدوره مستمره معاااي لمدة ثلاث اسابيع و اول مره جذي يصير لي وامي مسكينه وانا بالخاارج كل يوم تطمن هاا راحت عنج وقول لها لا بعدها ورجعنا الامارات وإلا الاخت بدت التخف عني شوي شوي

----------


## بدر البدو

ههههههههههه نبا نسمع بعد

----------


## شمسه المرر

الله يسعدكم

----------


## MAHA21

نسيت هههه

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

بالعكس اشوف الموضوع عادي جدا .... 

يوم يتنتي الدروة في شهر العسل قلتله يتني الدورة عادي ماكنت مستحيه ... جان يغايظني يقـولي عيل مافي طلعه دامج تعبانه قلتله والله مب تعبانه بس بطلع خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ويوم رديت من الهياته ماقدرت انام من التعب ^_^

----------


## اللآلئ

خخخ
انا ما احيدني قلت له ..
لانه سالني عن الدوره يبغي يثقف ... ما يعرف عنها واايد نص المعلومات صح و الثاني غلط ههه 
احيده سالني تعيدون الايام اللي تفطرونها برمضان خخ ..
يعني تغدا فيني قبل لا اتعشى فيه لوول

----------


## عواشي الحلوه

اما انا 

قبل العرس ب 3 ايام كانت فيه العاده..ويوم العرس 
وصلنا البيت..ورتبت اغراضي ويلسنا نسولف شوي 
والا الريال يقولي يالله بنصلي ركعتين رباعه..وانا عيوني تلامع واطااالعه هههه شووو بقول الحين 
تميت اتمتم..اااااا مممم 
ع طول فهمها,,,قال ولا ما تصلين !!!
وانا اهز راسي ههههه من دوم كلام والويه طماطه...تبسم وسكت

ومن عقبها ولاامور تمام عادي ما استحي منه 
متى ما يت اقوله انا في اجازه اليوم...ههههه

----------


## مفاتيح الموده

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سوالفكم اتضحك واااايد

----------


## ام قصـايد

امممممممممم عادي برووووحه عرف خخخخخ

----------


## أم نظارات

*عيبني موضوعج ..هههههههه
أنا بعدني مالجه و عرسي قريب .... بإذن الله لي عودة يوم بمر بهالتجربة*

----------


## بدر البدو

ماشالله عليكم كشخة سوالفكم
يالله نتريا بعد

----------


## جنون راك

كان يقول يلا صلاة 
كنت اقوله لالا عقب 
قال لا تأجلين الصلاة يا حرمة
قلت له انزين دقايق
قال لا احين
قلت له سوالف حريم

----------


## دلــع

خخخ حبييت الموضووع

انا عني كنت متغسله عن الدورة قبل العرس بيووومين 

و حمدلله لين الحين ماشفتها ربي كتبلي حمل على طول

خخخ ف ما جربت التجربة هاي لين الحين

----------


## e7sas_3`ali

> خخخخخخ انا اول مرة يوم سرت ويا ريلي الجمعية عسب ااخذ اولويز
> شليته وخشيته امبين الاغراض ااخر شي فا لعربانة
> وجان يشوفني واونه شو اتسوين شو اتهربين خخخخخخخخ




انا كنت معرسه الخميس و يتني السبت طبعا ما قلت له بس شكله حس لاني كنت طايحه ع الشبريه قالي بلاج عاد انا استحيييت اسكت لان ريلي من النوع الي يحن بالسؤااال .. قلت له بطني يعورني قعد يضحك علي فعرفت انه عرف ..

----------


## Asooma

خخخخخ اختبصت هاليوم

كان عقب عرسي باسبوع وهو كان طالع 

فتميت افكر شو اسوي

جان اطرشله مسج كتبت فيه بطني يعورني تقدر اتيب لي هالدواء من الصيدليه وعطيته اسم المسكن وقالي سلامات وجيه

انا قلت خلاص الريال فهمها

يوم يا يقولي ليش بطنج يعورج شو ماكله انا من الفشله تميت مبتسمه واطالعه خخخخ

هزيت راسي لا 

وعقب قلت له فيني الدوره ووهي محترق

عقب قالي انا قلت يمكن حامل

جان ارد عليييه تونا اسبوع شو حامل خخخ

وعدت السالفه

----------


## *عواش*

> أنا نزلت لي الدورة عقب عرسنا بأسبوعين وكنا مسافرين .. تخيلو كنا ع الغنفة نطالع فلم أجنبي وكنت حاطة راسي على ريوله وهو يلعب بشعري وحزتها أذكر لابسة شورت و بدي أبيض حرير .. الموهييييييييييييم .. لما نشيت عشان 
> أييب له الإيس كريم قلتله إختار الفراولة ولا الفانيلا .. لما حط عينه علي على طول لفت إنتباهه وجود بقعة حمرا ع الشورت لأنه أبيض ويبين واااااااااااااااضح .. جان يبتسم و يقول سيري غناتي بدلي ثيابج توصخت .. على طول حطيت عيني تحت ولا أشوف البقعة .. أونة طالعته بكل خجل مع ابتسامة حياء .. وسرت اتسبحت و بدلت ثيابي و لبست الأولويز و رديت له عشان ناكل الأيس كريم .. وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس .. فديته خبرة ما لعوزني ^_^ وما ضحك علي ..


ههههههههه

واالله لو عنج بصيييييييييييح ههههه

انا ويا ويا امي واختي استحي

----------


## هلاك

انا ماخبرته هو بروحه عرف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لانه شاف لوني مصفر و بطني يعورني وبعدين ريلي

ماعنده اخوان كلهن بنااات يعني عايش الوضع مع خواته

عادي احلى شي يوم اونه يبا يكسر الثلج على قولتهم 

ومايبا يحرجني جان يقولي شو بدا اسبوع المرور عندج خخخخخخخ

والله اني استحيييييييييت وضحكت في نفس الوقت بس من يومها

وانا اسميها اسبوع المرور

----------


## بدر البدو

> انا ماخبرته هو بروحه عرف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> لانه شاف لوني مصفر و بطني يعورني وبعدين ريلي
> 
> ماعنده اخوان كلهن بنااات يعني عايش الوضع مع خواته
> 
> عادي احلى شي يوم اونه يبا يكسر الثلج على قولتهم 
> 
> ومايبا يحرجني جان يقولي شو بدا اسبوع المرور عندج خخخخخخخ
> ...





خخخخخخخخخ
حلوة هاي اسبوع المرور
الله يسعدكم يارب

----------


## عيون حياتوه

عادي قلتله وكانت ايام رمضان وكنا آكل قدامه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قوية عين واهو يضحك علي

----------


## Iwant2learn

ملقوووووووووووفة بعدي ماجربت ادعولي انخطب بريال صالح وعقب يصير خير

----------


## $ الدلع كله $

من ناحيتي الامور طيبه 

انا بعدني مالجه ومن اتياني يعرف 

لاني وااايد اتعب ولازم اسير المستشفى 

يعني تستوي فضيحه البيت كله يعرف وهو فالبدايه ما كان يعرف

سبب طيحتي فالمستشفى عباله مرض عادي بس عقب شهرين عرف 

بــــــــــــــــــس احس عيب ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## سآحرة العين.!

ليش الاحرااج ؟؟ احس عااااااااادي

في امور اكبر عن جي نتكلم عندها


و ريلي من ايام الملجة كان يعرف يوم تييني ..

----------


## نقنوقة

ما اذكر  :12 (29): 

بس احيد فترة الدورة كان كله يقول ليه قومي صلي وقومي صلي  :12 (61): 

وأنا أحاول اتهرب من السؤال ... وكل شويه صليتي ؟؟؟ وما عرف شو ...!!!

وبعد العرس بخمس شهور ولا اربع شهور .. فهم أن هاي الفترة ماشي صلاة  :12 (64):

----------


## ااام الماسه

والله احراج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مانكير أحمر

هههههه سوالفكم حلوة بأيام الملجه نسولف وكانت النفسية تعبانة فقالي شوفيج قلت له بطني يعورني 
عاد هو عطاني كاش يتج العادة وانا كنت بمووووووت من الاحراج رديت عليه قلت له لاتتجرأ علي تم يضحك الحبيب 

وعقب العرس ولما اكتب له من ضمن السامان اولوز دومه يعلق هيه لاتتجرأ علي هههه

----------


## دلوعه باباه

فشلللللللللله 


^^

----------


## مفاتيح الموده

هههههههههه

----------


## جروحي روحي

الله كملوو 

كشخهــ خخخخخخخ

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

فوووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## tower

الله يستر

----------


## ^منايا^

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاخت ملقوفه

بس احس الريااايل بهذا الزمن يعرفووون كل شي

من يشووفون بنت حاطه منكير خلااااااااااااااص يتها

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عالية الغالية

> غريبة .. ما تتالمي لما تييج؟؟؟


اذكري الله 

في وايد ناس ما يتعبون وما يحسون في الدورة طبيعة جسمهم جذه 





استغفر الله

----------


## ام الجووري

للرفع

----------


## عمري فداه

الريايل خبره بسوالف الحريم ما يحتاي حد يعلمهم ..

انا بخبرج كيف انفضحت جدامه خخخ

انا بعدي مالجه بس ف رمضان الي طاف كنا نتنافس انا وهو ع ختم القرآن وكان كل يوم يسألني ها وين وصلتي فمرة سألني وقلت لها ف الجزء كذا سكت ما قال شي بعد يومين رد سألني وين واصلة خبرته ع نفس الجزء جان يقولي ليش متأخرة شيه سكتت شوي عقب جان اقوله ان شاء الله بكمل بكمل وبسبقكك بس شوي انشغلت جان يقولي انشغلتي ولا ؟؟ وجان يضحك يقولي اكيد انتي فاطرة والله تفششلت وسكتت عقب قالي انزين ليش مستحية عادي كلكم الحريم شيه .. الريايل ما يطوفهم شي موول 

وهيك انكشفنا يا أختي ههههه

----------


## loonely

ههههههههه

انا بعد الملجه ب 3 اساابيع واناا خلاااص تعبااانه ومتكسره و اتصل فيني و انا توني رااده من المدرسه تخيلو اتصل فيني اونه يلا اتجهزي الحين بيي اشلج وانا خلاااص بموووت ونفس الوقت قرصتني نمله ههههه تخيلو الوضع يعني انا خلااااص منتهيه هههههه المهم عقبه ف السياره ماااا ارووم اقعد جان يقولي شوو فيج قتله ما فيني شي وتم يترجااني يقولي شو فيج عقب قتله خلاص بقولك بس ابمسج جان اطرشه حبيبي انا اليووم واااايد تعبااانه لان يتلي الدوره وكل شي فيني متكسر ,,,, فهمت 

جااان يسكت ويقوووول اهااا وانا خلاااص قاافطه ويهي اتشكله ههه وعقب قالي ليش ما قلتلي كنت باخذلج شي من الصيديله ولا كنت ما بمر عليج والحمد الله مشت اموور ع خير ^^

ادعو ان الله يوفقنا في حياتنا 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## روح وليد

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
لاذكروني

----------


## افناان

هههههههههههه

----------


## بدر البدو

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الاخت ملقوفه
> 
> بس احس الريااايل بهذا الزمن يعرفووون كل شي
> 
> من يشووفون بنت حاطه منكير خلااااااااااااااص يتها
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخ


صدقج حبوبة هالمناكير يفضحنا
هههههه

----------


## جروحي روحي

اب

اب 

اب

< عايبتنها الثالفه هآآآع^^

----------


## روح السلطان

هعههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

@@ اوييييييه والله كااان موقف خايس بالفعل لول

قلت له ضروري ابا اروح الصيدليه >> مخلصه عندي الفوط الصحيه

@@ جان يقول ليييييييييييييييش.؟؟؟؟

جان اقول بس ضروري بسرعه جان يقوليييييي خبريني انزيييييين وانا احمر وازرق واخضر

@@ جان يقولي ليكون يتج الي ما تتسماااااا للللللللووووووووووووووللللللللللل 

صخيييت جان يرووح بسرعه وياخذ كل الانواع لول

----------


## نجمة الفجر

هههه سوالفكم عجييبه^^ الحين كل شي ع المكشوف!!

والكل عنده خبره حتى اليهال يعرفونه من كثر الاعلانات اللي يشوفونها؟!!!

----------


## بدر البدو

> هههه سوالفكم عجييبه^^ الحين كل شي ع المكشوف!!
> 
> والكل عنده خبره حتى اليهال يعرفونه من كثر الاعلانات اللي يشوفونها؟!!!




صدقج اختي مب نحن الفقارا ما كنا نعرف شي
ههههههههههه

----------


## BanTooTa

موضوع عجييييب والله و من وين اتيلكم هالافكار خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ .. 

كنا طالعين المول اتشرا حق الدوام و اذن المغرب و قال يلا نروح انصلي جان اقوله انا ما اقدر اصلي .. قاللي ليش ما تقدرين .. جان اقوله ما علي صلاه .. قاللي اهااا اوكي بعدين كان يباني اشرحله شو هالشيء و كيف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عيون المهاااا

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام ميثانة

ما قلت له شي بس حطيت العده ما غيرها جدامه وبروحه فهم خخخخخخخخخخخخخ .

----------


## شيطونة

أنا من الويع اللي ياني عرف بروحه<<< ذكي الله يحفظه
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أثيرالوفية

انا بعدني ادعولي

----------


## كعبيه غير

انا اول ليله كانت يايتني صدق احرااااااااااااااج خخخ

----------


## bdrooh

اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## حبيته بجنون

والله انه كلكم مواقفكم اهون من موقفي  :Frown: 



ياتني في صباحية عرسي  :Big Grin: 


ههههههههههههههههههههه عافاني الله شو هالبشاره على صباح الخير

وحبست عمريه في الحمام وانتو بكرامه ماطعت اظهر وهو متروع يقولي تراني بتصل للانقاذ يفتحون الباب واخر شي قلت له ياتني الدوره حبيبي <<<<مسويه عمريه بريئه قالي عادي انا مب بس اليوم وياج ان شاءالله العمر كله وانا>>>> :12 (61): 

بعدين قلت له

































































ترانيه مب يايبه معايه اولويز  :Big Grin: 


وهو صار <<<<<<<<< :12 (71): 

هههههههههههههه ومسكين طيراااااااااااااااااااان على اقرب جمعية للفندق وكل شوي يصور لي واحد ويطرش صورته اونه هذا ولا هذا؟؟؟ :Big Grin: 


واخرتها يقول شافوني ربعي عند الكاونتر وواحد منهم قاله افااا يالمعرس في صباحية عرسك عاد!!! :12 (13): 


وصار جيه من شافهم>>>>>>> :12 (78): 


وقال حليلي انا والله مسكين فيه معرس في صباحية عرسه يروح يشتري الويز حق حرمته قلت له هيه انت :Big Grin:

----------


## بدر البدو

> والله انه كلكم مواقفكم اهون من موقفي 
> 
> 
> 
> ياتني في صباحية عرسي 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه عافاني الله شو هالبشاره على صباح الخير
> 
> ...




خخخخخخخخخخ
صدق فشله من الخاااااااااطر
اتخيل كيف كان ويه يوم شاف ربعه
ولا وعلقو عليه :Smile:

----------


## مفاتيح الموده

هههههههههههه

----------


## حبيته بجنون

> حبيته بجنووون .. ويوووووو ناااايس موقفج وااايد ضحكني... الله يسعدج ... 
> والله يرزقنا الريل الصالح امين



اللهم امييييين وتيييج الدوره قبل العرس باسبوعين خخخخ عشان ماتتوهقين شراتي





> خخخخخخخخخخ
> صدق فشله من الخاااااااااطر
> اتخيل كيف كان ويه يوم شاف ربعه
> ولا وعلقو عليه




هيييييييييييييييه والله علقو عليه اددييييته خخخ

----------


## عيون الزارعي

والله ما اذكر بس اللي اعرفه ان كل وحده لازم تنحرج من هالسالفة  :Smile:

----------


## هز الرحيل

انا عادي لا نه ايام الملجه كان يعرف وصار موقف تقريبا نفس موقفج بس الحمد الله على الفون 

يوم زواج عادي كنت مريضة فيني الحمه ويتني الدوره

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

انا هيئته من البدايه

قلتله يوم العرس بتكون العاده رابع يوم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## 7lem

أنا ياتني بعد 19 يوم من العرس..كلنا مسافرين أمريكا يكمل دراسته الجامعية..المهم هو كان في الجامعة وأنا بعد ما خلصت الغداء ياتني الحبيبه(الدورة) وبكني وايد عورني..لما رجع شافني منسدحة على كنبة الصالة وشكلي تعبان قالي شوف فيش ...قلت له بطني يعورني ما أدكر ادا قلت له الدورة ولا هو فهم..المهم قلت له تعبانة قام وجهز الغدا ويابه عشان نتغدي..........وبعدها حملت على طول....

----------


## ام المهااا

عيل انا شو اقول !! يوم العرس اول ماسرنا الفندق دخلت الحمام عشان ابدل والبس قميص نومي  :EEK!:  جان احصلها مشرفه..

----------


## MiSs_No

انا من عرست ومايتني هههههههههههه

----------


## Maryam22

هههههههه 

انا بعد ما استحي من هالموضوع

حاليا انا مالجة.. وهو متعود يوميا يوعيني حق صلاة الفجر.. 
ويوم اتييني الدورة ماباه يوعيني .. قمت اقوله هالكم يوم لا توعيني للصلاة 
عقب روحه يفهم وما يقول شي فديته

بس بشكل عام ما احس الموضوع يفشل لأن مثل ما قلتو شباب هالأيام يعرفون علوووم وسوالف ها ولا شي بالنسبة لهم لول

----------


## دلع -_-

فالبداية كنت مستحية اني اخبره عقب اتجرأت وقلتله حبيبي فيني العادة

----------


## شيخةراك

اب اب اب

----------


## بدر البدو

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
فديتكم حبوبات حلوة مواقفكم

----------


## (النرجسية)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله الموضوع روووووووووووعه 
بصراحه حالتكم صعبه

----------


## noor200

اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## زيباشو

يوم ياه الليل وتسكرت الليتات ،، انجبرت اقوله هههههههههههههههههه

افهموها وهي طايرة

----------


## ام مايد وميره

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## مجروحة النفس

الله يعينكم

----------


## شهد الظاهري

مآأتخيل .. )) خخخ

----------


## أمون @

اب اب اب اب اب ب

----------


## cool G!rl

هههههههههههههههههههههههه فطست من الضحك وانا في الدوام 
احس اللي يشوفوني يقولون بلاها هالخبله تضحك روحهااا <<< حالة خاصة 
اممم بعدني ما اتزوجت يوم بيصير لي موقف حزتها بخبركم ههههه
والله انكم فتك ابصراحة الحى موضوووع طولت فيييه من حرف أ لين ي

----------


## الطرف الخجول*

> والله انه كلكم مواقفكم اهون من موقفي 
> 
> 
> 
> ياتني في صباحية عرسي 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه عافاني الله شو هالبشاره على صباح الخير
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هلكتيني من الضحك الله يعين ياربي موقف صدق صعب 

الله يسعدج ويسعد الجميع

ملقووووووفه خخخخخ

----------


## بوح القلوب

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه فطست من الضحك وانا في الدوام 
> احس اللي يشوفوني يقولون بلاها هالخبله تضحك روحهااا <<< حالة خاصة 
> اممم بعدني ما اتزوجت يوم بيصير لي موقف حزتها بخبركم ههههه
> والله انكم فتك ابصراحة الحى موضوووع طولت فيييه من حرف أ لين ي




والله انا نفس حالتج قاعده ف الدوام واقرا واضحك وكل ما تسالني وحده اقولها السالفه 
ههههههههههههه الموضوع وااايد يضحك وفنفس الوقت محرج 
بكتب الموقف للي صار وياي بس ما بكمل الردود الباجيه

----------


## بوح القلوب

اثاري هاااي الورقه الاخيره اوني بكمل الردود المهم الموقف للي صار (عند اخوي) رن الجرس البيت وظهر اخوي ومحد اتوقع اهو بيظهر عبالي الشغاله المهم اخوي خذه من الهندي راعي الدكان دش فيه الصاله وكان عنده فضول لانه مغطاي بجريده واخوي استغرب وقال شو هااا وليش جي مغطينه جان يفتحه اول ما فتحه قعد يصرخ ويضحك بصوووت عااااالي مال منو هااااا بسررررعه اعترفوووو وله برجعه سمعته امي يصرخ قالت له شو فيك جي وقال لها راعي الدكان يايب هااا وانا ما اعرف مال منو وشو هااا وقعد يستهبل وامي جان تستحي وعااد اهو استغل الوقت وقعد يسأالها شو ها ومال منو وليش الهندي مغطينه وامي تغير لونها واستحت وراحت عنه ما بقا الا انا جان يقول لي اعترفي مال منو هااا اهو يعرف انه مب مالي لانه جافني اصلي قال مب ماعطنه لج لين ما تقولين مال منو هااا قعدت اضحك عليه وعلى تعليقاته البايخه ومسكينه اختي كانت تترياااني ايبه لها هههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayesha

> اثاري هاااي الورقه الاخيره اوني بكمل الردود المهم الموقف للي صار (عند اخوي) رن الجرس البيت وظهر اخوي ومحد اتوقع اهو بيظهر عبالي الشغاله المهم اخوي خذه من الهندي راعي الدكان دش فيه الصاله وكان عنده فضول لانه مغطاي بجريده واخوي استغرب وقال شو هااا وليش جي مغطينه جان يفتحه اول ما فتحه قعد يصرخ ويضحك بصوووت عااااالي مال منو هااااا بسررررعه اعترفوووو وله برجعه سمعته امي يصرخ قالت له شو فيك جي وقال لها راعي الدكان يايب هااا وانا ما اعرف مال منو وشو هااا وقعد يستهبل وامي جان تستحي وعااد اهو استغل الوقت وقعد يسأالها شو ها ومال منو وليش الهندي مغطينه وامي تغير لونها واستحت وراحت عنه ما بقا الا انا جان يقول لي اعترفي مال منو هااا اهو يعرف انه مب مالي لانه جافني اصلي قال مب ماعطنه لج لين ما تقولين مال منو هااا قعدت اضحك عليه وعلى تعليقاته البايخه ومسكينه اختي كانت تترياااني ايبه لها هههههههههههههه


لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووول...الله ايعينها اختج..هاه عطاكم اياه بالاخير والا لين الحين يترياكم تعترفون..لووول

 :Sha2:

----------


## أم موفي

أنا عن نفسي بشرت ريلي بحملي عقب شهر من العرس :12 (42):  :12 (42):

----------


## أسمرحليوة

موفقة موضوع جديد بس محرج !

----------


## بنت الكرام

انا بعدني مب معرسة
بس احس اني بنحرج
و حتى اخواني استحي منهم و لا يدرون متى اتييني

----------


## جوهره عمان

> والله انه كلكم مواقفكم اهون من موقفي 
> 
> 
> 
> ياتني في صباحية عرسي 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه عافاني الله شو هالبشاره على صباح الخير
> 
> ...




يالله فشله صرااحه 

قدام ربعه ،،، 
وحلووه فكره التصوير،،

----------


## جوهره عمان

> يوم ياه الليل وتسكرت الليتات ،، انجبرت اقوله هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> افهموها وهي طايرة


خخخخخ

خليته ع لين سكر الليتات الله يعين صرااحه لو قايلتيله قبل خخخخخخخ

----------


## ام عبد الله3

> اثاري هاااي الورقه الاخيره اوني بكمل الردود المهم الموقف للي صار (عند اخوي) رن الجرس البيت وظهر اخوي ومحد اتوقع اهو بيظهر عبالي الشغاله المهم اخوي خذه من الهندي راعي الدكان دش فيه الصاله وكان عنده فضول لانه مغطاي بجريده واخوي استغرب وقال شو هااا وليش جي مغطينه جان يفتحه اول ما فتحه قعد يصرخ ويضحك بصوووت عااااالي مال منو هااااا بسررررعه اعترفوووو وله برجعه سمعته امي يصرخ قالت له شو فيك جي وقال لها راعي الدكان يايب هااا وانا ما اعرف مال منو وشو هااا وقعد يستهبل وامي جان تستحي وعااد اهو استغل الوقت وقعد يسأالها شو ها ومال منو وليش الهندي مغطينه وامي تغير لونها واستحت وراحت عنه ما بقا الا انا جان يقول لي اعترفي مال منو هااا اهو يعرف انه مب مالي لانه جافني اصلي قال مب ماعطنه لج لين ما تقولين مال منو هااا قعدت اضحك عليه وعلى تعليقاته البايخه ومسكينه اختي كانت تترياااني ايبه لها هههههههههههههه


حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## راعيةh2

للررررررررررررررررفع

من الملقوفااات هع

----------


## فنون الحب

والله قريت كل الردود وضحكت من خاطري 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كملو كملو

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

..

حبيته بجنون .. ههههههه موقفج يفطس .. =)

..

----------


## روعة الصمت

ههههههههههه
حلوه سوالفكم والله مواقف...
.
.
انا بخبركم بسالفتي ... اولا انا من النوع اللي ما اتعب وايد الحمدلله.. وماكان المفروض انها اتيني في شهر العسل لاني قبل اسبوع من العرس اغتسلت منها..
المهم...
.
.
وانا مسافرة فشهر العسل يتني وانا كنت نايمه ولا ادري ويوم قمت الصبح شفت الدنيا كلها حمرا.. وريلي مالاحظ ( او يمكن مايبا يحرجني)..
والحمدلله ان الروم سيرفس كانوا عند الباب وكانت الحرمه تبدل اللحف وهي تطالعني وتضحك..
وانا عقب خبرت ريلي والحمدلله انه كان فاهم ومتفهم (( مع اني كنت ميته من الفشله..))
.
.
والحمدلله من عقبها حملت..
والحين بعد ما ربيت صارت اتييني كل شهر وعادي اقوله واخلي ريلي يشتريلي الالويز  :Smile:  
تعودنا خلاااااااص  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ريم يفالي

والله سوالفكن تضحك هههههههههههههه 

الله يهنيكن يارب 

انا قبل العرس من كثر مارابع الصوالين والسوق يتني .. ويوم العرس فالليل يقول لي ريلي قومي بنصلي

قلت له روح صل بروحك ههههههههه <<<<< تقولها وهي متروعه

عقب فالفندق خبرته عشان يفهم لانه احرجني وايد هههههه ..

----------


## بوح القلوب

بقولكم موقف ثاني صار لي معه اخوي كان ف رمضان وما عليه صوم رحت المطبخ اخذ لي اي شي اكله كنت يوعانه من الخاطر وقلت ف خاطري عاادي بقعد بصاله اخواني كلهم ارقود ع الظهر رحت وقعدت ف صاله وسكرت الباب وقعدت اكل وفجاه تبطل الباب كان اخوي بطل عيونيه واهو يطالعني وانا فحلجي اكل ما قدرت انزل لقمه وقال انتي كبيره ليش ما تصومين وانا برتباك قلت له اني مريضه ومرجعه وما يستوي اصوم لازم افطر هههههههههههه ع كيفي افتي 

ملاحظه :
انا مب متزوجه مواقفي هااي مع اخواني الكبار
الله يعيني مع ريلي شو بيصير عندي الله يستر

----------


## فصول

*
والله سوالفكم تموت من الضحك 

اما عني انا بعد حفلة الملجه بيومين اتصل بي ابو الشباب وقال لي تجهزي انا ترخصت من ابوج انج تقضين اليوم بطوله عندي بنور نغير جو - انا الدوره عنده عذاب يعني مطارة ماي حاره وادويه ومرات المستشفى - المهم وصل ابو الشباب وركبت السياره ورحنا تريقنا وتمشينا وتقريبا عند الساعه 1 الظهر حسيت بها شرفت قلت له وقف عند اقرب محطة بترول ( كنت ابا اتأكد) دخل وشيكت الحمام وتفاجأت بها ( توهقت شو اسوي) المهم رجعت ركبت السيارة وانا اصيح قالي شو فيج اقوله ولاشي ويحلف على - قلت له رجعني البيت قال لي مب قبل ما تقولي لي وانا مصره اني ما اقول وبعدها قالي انا قاعد يوم كامل اقنع ابوج علشان بس نظهر بروحنا وانتي تعامليني جذيه ( ما هان على ابصراحه) المهم قلت له رجعني محطة البترول - يقولي شو عندج قلت له انت بس رجعني وبعدين بتعرف نزلت الحمام وطرشت له مسج ( ان الدوره يتني وما عندي فوط) المهم نفس الشي راح يشتري لي و يصور وطرش الصور واللي ذبحني اكثر انه كان شاري لي ملابس داخليه علشان ابدل ( وكان يايب كل المقاسات L ,M &S ) وبعد ما ظهرت خطفنا الصيدلية واخذنا مهدي بس ويهي كان يعني ألوان الطيف صاير - بس كملنا المشوار بس ما كلمني عن السالفة 

والسموحه طولت عليكم 
*

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

انا اخويهـ توه 15 سنهـ .. يستهبل بشكل علي خخخ .. مع اني اكبر عنه بس ما استحي اعطيه كااااش خخخخخ 

انا من تشرف الحلوه اصبغ ظفوووري احمررررر فاقع هههههههههههه --> الي مايبا يعرف بيعرف  :Big Grin: 

وليش الحبيب ما اييني جدام الكل فالصاله .. عموتي ويدي وكلهم تقريبـآ .. هو واقف وموخي راسه صوبي .. وانا يالسه اونه كيف تصلين وحاطه مناكير .. مايستوي ؟؟؟ 
قتله بقواة عين وصوت واطي.. ماعلي صلاه ولا ماتعرف يعني .. !؟؟!!

حليله انحرج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وانا كوووول عادي



بس يمكن انحرج من ريلي .. لان اخواني اصغر عني وهذا قريب منا وايد يعني كووول وايد لووول

----------


## Decaldo

:

ههههههههههه 
بصراحـه اول مره يكـــووون احراااج . . 
بس عادي قولن ايّ شي وبيفهموووون خخخ ! 

D=

----------


## ام سلوم ^^

الله يعينه هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## لمسة فن99

هههه الله يعينكم..الله يسعدكم ..
بعدني بنووووتة *_*

----------


## Ayesha

يالله بالستر...

----------


## looloo26

مره راعي الدكان كان يايبنه ف كرتون حلاوه أو إندمي>>ما أذكر المهم داخل كرتون يلفت أنظار الأطفال
ف اليهال كلهم تجمعوا و يالله عطينا وعازمين ربعهم خخخخ
قلنالهم هذا مب أكل ما صدقونا ولما ظهرنا من الغرفه راحوا وفتشوا>>>> وما ردوا يطلبو منه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حرم عبـــادي

انا ما قلتله بس كنت احاول المحله بس هو ما كان يفهم
كل ما كان يقرب صوبي انا اوخر
اخر شي استغرب الريال ومل وصل حده قالي شوفيج وانا استحيت ونزلت راسي وكنت شوي وبصيح لاني خفت انه يعصب عليي وهو ضحك وفهم وللحين استحي منه وماخبره المحله بس مع اننا الحين كملنا اربع شهور
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## relaee33

أنا يتني الدوره قبل العرس بأسبوع بس خبرته والحمدلله ريلي متفهم هالأمور

----------


## ❥~S

ملقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفه

----------


## NARRY

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## فراشه عنابيه

انا قلتله عنه عندي اجازه . . ما فهم عليه . . 
رديت وقلتله . . هذي اجازه اتي ف الشهر 5 ايام والموضوع غير قابل للنقاش اكثر . ,

عقب هو فهم بروحه 

=q

----------


## وسط قلبي

> انا مانقهر غير من خوآني يوم يشوفون اعلانات لآولز 
> 
> يطالعوون ويضحكووون اونه ليش ماتغيرون تجربون حق اليهالو ><
> 
> واونه كيف تتحلمون خخخخخ .. الله يعين حريمهم احس بيحرجونهم


انا اذا اعرف انه هالدعايه بتطلع اقبض الريموت وع طول اغير القناه 
احراااااااااج مستحيل مره خويه الصغير شنو ها امايه وجان يضحكووون اخواني الثانين قالتله ها يجطونه ف الصالونه عقب قالتله لا تسال وانا ميته ضحك 

بس ف حياتي مانحطيت ف موقف اقول انه فيني الدوره 
لكن هالسنه صار ويا خالي انا اقول بطني يعورني وماخليت ف بالي انه بيقول لنه يستحي 
بس لنه هالفتره ملج حسيته صار عادي
قالي فيج ويع؟ فجيت حلجي قال اقصد فيج الدوره جان اسكت وتم يضحك >< قال ااااسف 
ومره دقلي واناتعبانه وقال الا تسيرين المستشفى وانا اقوله لا لا مافيه شي وتم يقول سيري سوي فحص يمكن متسممه هههههههههه وانا خبر خير اقوله خاليه مافيه شي 
قال اهااااااااا ليكون فيج هاكي؟ انا سكت قلتله شو هاكي؟؟
قال فيج الدوره وجااااااان اصخ قلتله ماصخ قال يالللللله مدلعه وانا احاتيها عثريه فيج هاي المفروض متعوده يالدبه هههههههه قليل الادب قال انا ويهي لووووح سوري احرجتج
سكت سكت ومن الاحراج قلتله لو اتيكم بتعرفون الله حق ><

----------


## ]Om Mahayaa[

ههههههههههههه و الله انها مواقف و لا احلى صدق سوالف ماتنسى اليوم بعدنا نتذكر اول ايام عرسنا ^^!

الله يسلمكم انا يتني يمكن ثالث مادري رابع يوم من عرسي و انا خفت لانها كانت ياييتني قبل العرس باسبوع 
و كله كنت اصيح ههههههههه و هو متخبل مايعرف شو السالفه عقب حنه و رنه خبرته و قلت له يمكن الدوره 
يتني و هو تم متروع >> سامع ان بعض الحريم يصيبهم نزيف بعد العرس و اونه خطر عليهم و الله يابنات طيران 
على مستشفى الوصل فشلني هههههههه هالكلام على الساعه 2 الفير و الدكاتره يضحكون علي و يقولون لي يابنتي
هذا عادي انتي عروسه و هذي ددوره هههههههههه  :Big Grin:  وبس طلعنا عالفير من المستشفى و امي عرفت بالموضوع
و كلت ريلي اكل تتحسب فيني شي 

الحين خلاص تعود من تيني اقوله تراني مأجزه :d و هو طبعا يفهم ^^

----------


## حبحـوبــة

عاد انا في يوم العرس قبل ما اظهر على الكوشه جفتو الاحراج بعينه خخخخخ والله كنت ناسيه سالفة العاده انها تييني في نفس اليوم (التاريخ) اقصد والاهل الله يهديهم ما يابولي ابد هالطاري اهىء اهىء

----------


## مها الصغيرة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة سوالفكم والله
للرفع 
 :Smile:

----------


## الـغـاويه

الله يوفقج ياربي وحبيت ارفعلج الموضوع up up up 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## سانو

أنا مااستحي من ريلي عااااااااادي لأني كنت متعودة عليه من أيام الملجة
يتلي الدورة عقب العرس بأسبوع وقلتله عاااااااااااااادي...أضايق الحبيب وكل يوم يسألني 
خلصتي ولا بعدج*_^

----------


## فنون الحب

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقفكم حلوة


عشان خاطري كملو كملو

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

انا تعبت وهو ما كان يعرف شو بلاي وقال بودج مستشفى وانا مستحيه خخخخخخ بس عقب امه خبرته ان ما احتاج مستشفى

----------


## uae334

ههههههه كملو^^

----------


## مجروحة K

الموضووووووووووووووووع بصراااااااااااااحه طرطريشن^^

اتصدقوون من حلاوته قريت من اووووول صفحه لييييييييييييييين اخر صفحه 23

....انا بقولكم متى يتني الدووره يتني جي صف اول عادى ..زين كنت هااااك الوقت رشيقه وحال واخواتي شوي شوي متانـ.. زين وانا كنت اسوووي جمباز وحاله واستعرض قدراتي ..

وجان ايلس شوي ولا اخواتي قالووو اووويه شووفي شوو وراج قلت شووو قالوو سيري الحمام شوفي ولا اروح واشووف جي شي احمر وجاااااااااااان اصييييح بعدين عطووني المستلزماتـ..وكل يوم اسال متى بيخلص ليش ها ايي 

وتخيلووو اني ما كنت اعرف ليش ايي وشو السالفه الا يوم وصلت الثانوويه (18 سنه)

والحمدلله الخميس 17-6-2010 خلصت الثانوويهـ..فى انتظار النتاااااايج

----------


## الملكوت

انا موقفي ويا اخوي في يوم ملجته وااااع ..

يالسين في الصاله و المكيرة في الحجره جان اختي تقول فلانه قريب تخلص اسير احط ميكب انا !! قلت لها لالا انا ما عليه صلى عادي بحط قبل احسن قالت لا بسير قلت لها شفيييييج اقولج ما عليييه صلااااه انا بحط يمكن ٤ مرات عدت كلمة ما علييه صلاه
ما اشوف الا واحد يضربي و يقولي اييييه انا هنين !!!!!
اقولكم هاك الوقت اكتشفت شو سالفة ويه اختي المنجلب و خواتي كلهم ككككككك و انا يالسه صوبه ويهي قام يلبق احمر اصفر اخضر بني بنفسجي

----------


## سيدة الوروود

لووووووووووووووووول

انا من اول ليله يتني خخخخخ.. من الخوف يمكن لان مب موعدها.. وعادي خبرته خخخ

----------


## طبعي ذبوحي

كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك كك
قسم بالله انطريت من الضحك واخوي حذآلي يقول تخبلت البنت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كملوووو كملووووو 
انا بعدني ههههههههههه

----------


## **الزمـــرد**

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فضيحتاه

----------


## لمياء2007

> والله انه كلكم مواقفكم اهون من موقفي 
> 
> 
> 
> ياتني في صباحية عرسي 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه عافاني الله شو هالبشاره على صباح الخير
> 
> ...




والله ضحكتيني . موقف محرج الصراحة ، عشان جذي انا مااطلع من البيت الا وياي على الاقل حبتين في الشنطة من غير الي في السيارة.

----------


## غـنـاتےَ K

ههههههههههههه كل وحدة سالفتها سالفة 


عيل انا يتني 3 يوم كانت متأخرة عني ومن قبل العرس كنت اترياها 

كيف يتني؟؟

طبعا كنا بالفندق وكنا راقدين ويوم وعيت الصبح أحصل (.....) ع الفراش ا تعرفون عاد فراش الفنادق أبيض ويبين وااااااااااااايد وكانت الساعة 7 الصبح وعيت وسبحت وسرت برع ويلست افكر كيف اخبره عاد منحرجة انها يتني بعد شو خيست الفراش وهو راقد عقب طرشت مسج ان يتني وجي وخيست الفراش يوم قام شاف المسج طرشلي مسج ( انزين تعالي نظفيه ) وين انا تعبانة وبطني يعورني ومب متفيجة انظف وسرت حليلي نظفته ..وبــث

----------


## ام الغالي08

ههههههههه مواقفكم كلكم حلوة والله يهنيكم ان شاء الله
انا ماجتني الا بعد 9 شهور من الزواج  :Smile:  لاني تزوجت بعد الدورة على طوووووووول

----------


## uae334

كملو^^

----------


## عذبا

انا يتني في اول اسبوع العرس ويوم يا وقت الصلاه قلت ما علي صلاه وجذي فهم الموضوع ولين اليوم وانا من تيني اعطي اعلان اني ما علي صلاه

----------


## !!نور الهدى!!

ادعولي ان الله يرزقني بزوج صالح 

و اخبركم بقصتي

----------


## HanOoOoDah

هههههههههههههه

ضحكتوني كملو كملو

نا كنت احاتي الموضوع والدورة عندي مب منتظمةتتأخر خليت الدكتورة قبل العرس تعطيني حبوب ونزلتها عشان ما اواجه الموقف وحملت بعد العرس وما يتني

بس أيام الملجة كنا في رمضان وكان الحبيب كل يوم يسألني صليتي التراويح في البيت ولا رحتي المسيد، 
ويوم يتني قلت له صليت وانا في خاطري أقصد صليت على النبي (عليه الصلاة والسلام)

وما كنت أدري أن الحبيب يسألني كل يوم عشان يحسب بتيني الدورة في العرس ولا لا هههههه  :12 (29):  ، عرسي كان بعد رمضان .... عقب العرس خبرني 

 :12 (61):

----------


## ام عفارى2007

*انا يتنى 3 يوم من العرس ...
لما سالنى زوجى صليتى ...قلت له ما علي صلاه ...سكت وراح عنى 
رحت الحمام اسبح وبعد ما خلصت ودخلت الصالة
واشوف ابو الشباب يالس يفكر ......" شو يعنى ما على صلاة "
وخبرته بقصة الدوره كيف تصير وليج اتيي البنات واذا ما يتهم شو يصير ....والقصه بالتفصيل الممل 
وخبرته انها فيه بويضة تطلع وغيره وغيره ...من الكلام 
واخر يوم من الدوره يعنى رابع يوم شافنى اصلى قالى ..وهو مبتسم وطاير من الفرحه " وين البيضة ؟"
قلتله :شوووووووووو بيضة ليج انا ديايه .....؟
وتم يضحك علي ......
بس انا ريلي ما ألومه ما عنده خوااااااااااااااات كلهم اولاد .......*

----------


## &أم الشموخ&

يحليلكن.^.

رحمتن وضحكت عليكن خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


لو انا بتهرب منه حتى يمكن كلام ما اروم اكلمه ححح

----------


## sarah44

UP
UP
UP 
UP
UP

----------


## الكونتيسه

فوق

فوق

فوق

فوق

----------


## emaine

اتذكرت اخوي اونه قال لي
حاطة صبغ اظافر ما ينقبل الصلاة

قلت لا عاادي متوضية عقب حطيت خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

انا يوم عرسي كانت عندي الدوره

اخس شي والله
بس عادي مشينا االيوم

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

الحين كل الشباب يعرفون شو ما عليه صلاه كلهم يفهمون شو معناة الوحده اذا بطنها يعورها 

مستحيل ما فيه ما يعرف بس يستهبلون مرات

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

زوجي ما شاء الله عليه ما كان محتاج حد يخبره هو كان على خبرة بكل شيئ و هو يحسب لي متى تيجي و متى تروح و انا ما اعرف احسب مثله ههههههههههههه

----------


## s^.^

UP

فوق


up

----------


## بسمه الحياه

للرفع .....^.^

----------


## زعابية غاوية

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

والله تذكرت عمري أنا في أسبوع العرس يعني قبل العرس بأسبوع كنت أحس بألام في بطني قلت أبيه قفطه كيف أخبره يوم بكون عنده؟؟
لااااا طبعا مستحيل جان أدز له مسج(( ويسئلونك عن المحيض قل هو اذى فاعتزلوا النساء فى المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتى يطهرن))
يعني ياريال أفهما بروحك..أحسه أضايج بس مايتني بس كان توتر ماقبل العرس..

----------


## NOORA SAEED

ههههههههههههههههه فشله ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ربيعة ميثانه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقف محرج خخخخ

----------


## بدر البدو

up up up

----------


## ام احمد82

الصراحه الموضوع قنبلة

ادعولي بان الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

الموضوع عجييييييييييب مت من الضحك ههههههههههه لان قبل خطر ع بالي هالسؤال ككككككككككككك

----------


## حياتي انجاز

انا عادي ما حسيت باي احراج وين المشكلة؟!!

----------


## اذكروا الله

الحمدالله مايدرون اخواني ولا يسألون 

تيني وتخلص ولا من درابها ^^

----------


## ورده*جـوريه

اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## s^.^

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## بدر البدو

up up up

----------


## s^.^

up up up

----------


## بطاطا حلوه

????????????????

----------


## احلى سمراء

وااااااااااااااااااااي ماتخيل

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجيبه مواقفكم هههههههههههههههههه



انا للحين مب معرسه ، بس المواقف اللي تصير مع 
اخواني ، او الوآلد  :Frown: 


الله يسلمكم ، 
يوم تكون علي <----- سبحان الله ، مآدري شو يصير بالوالد ، يقعد يلحقنا انا و خواتي ، يلا قوموأ صلوآ !!!

اذكر مره الفجر ، قعد يدق الباب ، و يدق و يدق و يدق ، آليمآآ عصصصصصصصصبت <------------- !!!

قلتله : مين !!
قآل لي : قومي ، صلآه ، تسهرين طول الليل و الفجر ترقدين ، قومي صلاه !!
قلتله : خلاص خلاص ، ابويه صليت خلاص !!



و الصدمه كانت .. 







..








..






قال لي : يالجذآبه ، قومي ، صج انج كسلانه ، آصلآ للحين ما اذن ، قاعد اقومكم قبل الاذان ، شقآيل صليتي !!


عاد هني ،انا وجهي اعتفس ، و عصبت بزيآده ، و حآلتي حاله ، و ابويه مازال مستمر في طرق الباب هههههههههههههههههه ، أخر شي قلتله ، ابويه ما علي صلاه ما قدر اصلي ، خلاص خلاص خلاص <---- اكره شي بحياتي ، يوم احد يوعيني من عز رقادي .. 

و عقب سألت الوالده / قلتلها : يمه ، ابويه ما يعرف انه البنات تجيهم الدوره !!
لآننا لاحظنا كذآ مره تصير هالمواقف معآه ،، 

قالت لي : يآخي ابوج مال زمان اول ، على باله بس الحريم تجيهم <---- فديته ، عباله بس المعرسات هههههههههههههههههههه ,, 





اما اخواني ، فديتهم يعرفون على طول ، يشوفوني معصبه ، و الحواجب صآروآ 88 .. خلاص يسكتون عني ، 
و طبعآ ، نصبغ اظافرنا الوان منقعه ، بس عسب يفهمون .. 






ايه ايه ، اذكر مره كنت في بيت عمي ، 
و عمي كان يقرأ القرأن ، و اول ما خلص ، قأل : غاليه ، هاج المصحف ، خليه فوق الكبت .. 
عاد انا حزتها كانت فيني الدوره ، 
و اول ما سمعته يقول هالكلام ، ع طول قعدت اغمز لمرته ، يعني اقولها ( بعيوني ههههه ) : شلي منه المصحف ، شليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييه ، 

و عمي يحليله ، ماد ايديه ، يلآ غلويه شفيج !!

انا هني انجبرت اشيل المصحف ، و عيوني تدمع ، و اقول يارب سامحني ( على فكره ، هالموقف صار لي اول سنه جتني فيها الدوره ، تقريبآ ، من 13 سنه ^__^ )






يلا هذي 3 مواقف .. و اذا تذكرت بزيدكم هههههههههههههههه

----------


## هدوء ورزانه

ههه مواقفكن تضحك..

اذكر اني كنت استحي منه وايد بس هو يعرف كل شي لان خواته ماشاءالله جريئات وااايد ..

يتني باول اسبوع زواج ونحن بشهر العسل قلت له بطنيه يعورنيه سيده عرف ليش خخخخ

----------


## Baby-Batcha

ههههههههههههههههه 


ملقوفه رقم 34988


ههههه حلوه القصص 



قريت من اول صفحة ليييييييييين 29 ههههههههههههه

----------


## مس كوول

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ سواالفكم حلوووووووووووووووه وتضحكـ




و Up

----------


## ام الغلا99

انا يتني فس شهر العسل كنا في ماليزياااااااا
ا
طلعت الكلام بالغصب قتله بطني يعورني لين اسبوووووووووووع وماقدر اطلع ...شطوووووووور فهم^_*

بس مااستحى تم يسولف قال وقته اتيج هالفتره هههههههه

----------


## ام الغلا99

> ههههههههههههه كل وحدة سالفتها سالفة 
> 
> 
> عيل انا يتني 3 يوم كانت متأخرة عني ومن قبل العرس كنت اترياها 
> 
> كيف يتني؟؟
> 
> طبعا كنا بالفندق وكنا راقدين ويوم وعيت الصبح أحصل (.....) ع الفراش ا تعرفون عاد فراش الفنادق أبيض ويبين وااااااااااااايد وكانت الساعة 7 الصبح وعيت وسبحت وسرت برع ويلست افكر كيف اخبره عاد منحرجة انها يتني بعد شو خيست الفراش وهو راقد عقب طرشت مسج ان يتني وجي وخيست الفراش يوم قام شاف المسج طرشلي مسج ( انزين تعالي نظفيه ) وين انا تعبانة وبطني يعورني ومب متفيجة انظف وسرت حليلي نظفته ..وبــث



موقف محرج الصراحه ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بدر البدو

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
يالله يكملو وناسة

----------


## كتكوته21

> هههههه سوالفكم حلوة بأيام الملجه نسولف وكانت النفسية تعبانة فقالي شوفيج قلت له بطني يعورني 
> عاد هو عطاني كاش يتج العادة وانا كنت بمووووووت من الاحراج رديت عليه قلت له لاتتجرأ علي تم يضحك الحبيب 
> 
> وعقب العرس ولما اكتب له من ضمن السامان اولوز دومه يعلق هيه لاتتجرأ علي هههه


ههههههههههههههه نفس موقفي

----------


## امل الورد

قصص نايس .. 

انا بعدني بنوووته .. ( سنجل ) 

والله يعييييني عل هالموقف ..


بس انا دايك ويا اخويه الوحيد 

اخوويه اكبر مني يسنتيين عمره 18 ... فديته توه امخلص الثنوية ربي يحفظة المهم .. 

اخوويه دايم يقوولي يلا صلي .. بس امي يوم تم يحن جان اتقووله ما عليها .. و عقبها تم يتلوم مول ما يسالني .. عقب فتره رد يسالني .. جان اقووله ما علي صلي و وييييهي حمر .. و عقبها فتره جان اقووله ما علي .. و مره سالني قلته ما علي .. قالي انتي تجذبين كل يوم ما عليج طول السنه .. حان اتلوم .. 


اخووويه ملتزم ما يرمس هالمواضيع و لا انه يلس يراقب اظفووري ولا ان اوه ما عليها لا بالعكس

----------


## لميس 2008

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه

والله أنكم سوالف أتموتون من الظحكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## بنت رااكـ

هههههههههههههههه مواقفكم روووووووووووووووووعة

(ملقوفة)

بقولكم سالفتي مع اخوي اللي اصغر مني ... مرة كنا نطالع مسلسل وعقب اذن المغرب وجان يقولي يلا صلاة وانا طاااف وعقب استحيت جان اقول بقعد اشوي فالغرفة وعقب بطلع وبسوي عمري اوني صليت المهم قعدت فالغرفة وانا ماكنت مسكرة الباب كامل يعني اشوي مفتوح المهم عقب 10 دقايق ظهرت من الغرفة وجان يقولي يالجذابة اونج صليتي وانا ويهي احمر اصفر اخضر عصبت وصارخت عليه قلتله سواااااااااااااالف حريم مالك خص جان يستحي ويسكت

----------


## خيال الحب

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

انا طرشتله مسج لان الريال يالسه ايهيئني ل ........... وجان اطرشله مسج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ مسكين انصدم

----------


## اسوار2010

انا في ايام الملجه سألني متى تيج الدوره عشان يحجز في يوم ما فيه الدوره ويكون عرسنا.....هههههههههههه

----------


## s^.^

هههههههههههههـ

كملوو

----------


## لميس 2008

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## منذريه^_^

> امممم انا يوم العرس كان فيني تتخيلون الموقف بس عادي كلمته انه فيني العاده واسمحلي وبث
> 
> صدق احراج انا اقوللكم بالعادي عشان ما اعيشكم الموقف المحرج خخ


ههههههههههههه الحال من بعضووو
لا وامي بعد موصيه امه تخبره لا ينصدم
مادرو انه عنده خبر خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مــلوكــه

خخخخ _* 

نـــأإيس الموضووعـ_*


كملـــوآ_ كمـــلوآ

----------


## elle

> *انا يتنى 3 يوم من العرس ...
> لما سالنى زوجى صليتى ...قلت له ما علي صلاه ...سكت وراح عنى 
> رحت الحمام اسبح وبعد ما خلصت ودخلت الصالة
> واشوف ابو الشباب يالس يفكر ......" شو يعنى ما على صلاة "
> وخبرته بقصة الدوره كيف تصير وليج اتيي البنات واذا ما يتهم شو يصير ....والقصه بالتفصيل الممل 
> وخبرته انها فيه بويضة تطلع وغيره وغيره ...من الكلام 
> واخر يوم من الدوره يعنى رابع يوم شافنى اصلى قالى ..وهو مبتسم وطاير من الفرحه " وين البيضة ؟"
> قلتله :شوووووووووو بيضة ليج انا ديايه .....؟
> وتم يضحك علي ......
> بس انا ريلي ما ألومه ما عنده خوااااااااااااااات كلهم اولاد .......*


ههههههههههههههههه حررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم كسر خاطري هههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسكين


ذكرتوني بوحدة الله يستر عليها

ريلها ما يعرف هالسوالف لانه ما اهتم ف المدرسة ومب وايد ويا خواته خخخخ

فاول ايام العرس ماعرف شو كان صاير قالتله ما علي صلاة قال شوو!!! و تمت تلمح وما فهم لين عصبت قالته فيا الدورة :@ تعرف شو يعني دورة شهرية :@ :@ :@

حس باهانة الريال قال هيه شو تتحريني غبي يوم البويضات وما يستوي حمل تستوي الدورة و يلس يشرح خخخخخخخخخخخخخ جنه ياهل يوم تستفزينه ويوم خبرتني نقعت من الضحك

----------


## s^.^

ههههههههه

----------


## n~~

خخخخخخخ . . 

لول والله سوآلفكم تضحك وموآقفكم حلوة و. . فششلة فبعض الـآحيآن. .

----------


## برستيج راك

وكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
قريت الموضوع وانا ميته من الضحك هههههههههههههه

وقريت كل الردود

ملقوووووووووفه هيهيهيهيهيهيه

----------


## حبوبه1980

> أنا نزلت لي الدورة عقب عرسنا بأسبوعين وكنا مسافرين .. تخيلو كنا ع الغنفة نطالع فلم أجنبي وكنت حاطة راسي على ريوله وهو يلعب بشعري وحزتها أذكر لابسة شورت و بدي أبيض حرير .. الموهييييييييييييم .. لما نشيت عشان 
> أييب له الإيس كريم قلتله إختار الفراولة ولا الفانيلا .. لما حط عينه علي على طول لفت إنتباهه وجود بقعة حمرا ع الشورت لأنه أبيض ويبين واااااااااااااااضح .. جان يبتسم و يقول سيري غناتي بدلي ثيابج توصخت .. على طول حطيت عيني تحت ولا أشوف البقعة .. أونة طالعته بكل خجل مع ابتسامة حياء .. وسرت اتسبحت و بدلت ثيابي و لبست الأولويز و رديت له عشان ناكل الأيس كريم .. وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس .. فديته خبرة ما لعوزني ^_^ وما ضحك علي ..


يالله ما اتخيل تستويلي هاي الحركه فشله

----------


## جنة الشوق

خخخخخخخخخخخ ريلي فترة الملجة هيأني للحياة الزوجية كاااااك ومن بين التهيئة سؤال عن الدورة .. 

حسيت عمري ف امتحان يسألني واجاوب خخخخ

----------


## x.o.x.o

مشكورة أختي عالطرح.. 

أنا فالبداية كنت مترددة كيف أقوله.. 

بس بالأخير قلته وهو اتفهم الموضوع وعرف..

----------


## بدر البدو

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
حلوة سوالفكم  :Smile:

----------


## o.k

فووووووووووووق

----------


## Aisha Hime

السلام عليكمـ، والرحمه

تسلمين أختي على طرح الموضوع ^.^ ذكرتيني بأيام حلوه


سلمج الله ، صح كنا نتكلم أيام الملجه فـ الموبايل ولا مره يبنا هالطاري بحكم إني خجولة وايد
يتني الدروه أول مره فـ شهر العسل كنا فـ ماليزيا وأحيدنا بعد مارجعنا من جينتق، راح مسكين اييب لي بيتزا وانا كان بطني يعورني بس ماتوقعتها تيي ويوم شيكت لقيتها نازلة وربج ستر إني شاله وياي احتياط، ويابلي البيتزا وانا مالي خاطر أكل لأني من النوع يوم تييني الدورة حمى وزواع وألم ثلاث ايام متواصلة وهو مسكين يحايل فيني شو فيج أقوله ماشئ ، ويرد يسأل شو فيج يابنت الناس أحيدني تلحفت على السرير وقعدت أصيح وأتنافض مسكين بروحه فهم أحيده هذاك اليوم طوول الليل مارقد وياي بسبة الحمى وقالي أسميكن مبتليات أنتن يالحريم وايد عليكن ومن بعدها تعود عليه

----------


## s^.^

فووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عيوني دلال

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقفكن عجيبه الصراحه

----------


## قطوه وصلاويه

UP

UP

UP

----------


## اطيـاف

والله سوالفكن تضحك ^^

انا سالني يوم الملجة صليتي قتلة لا قال ليش قتلة ما علي صلاة وفهمها قال تبيني اشتريلج شي ولا عندج ؟؟ يستهبل بعد.. قلت فخاطري انا برويك بعد العرس ادريبة واااايد يستحي

وبعد العرس احيد مرة سايرة السوبرماركت عدال بيتنا وانا متذكرة ما عندي فوط بس استحيت اشتري الي يحاسبون كانوا ريايل

وعقب ما رديت البيت قال انا بطلع تبين شي قتلة هي اشترالي فوط "" قال وابوووي استحي وليش ما شريتي توج رادة قتلة نسيت ... استغفر الله ما ناسية
تصدقن سار اوياب حق سنة هههههههههههههه قال عن تقوليلي ايبلج مرة ثانية سرت محل ما فية ناس وقلت حمل فالسيارة هههههههههههههههه

----------


## مزاجيه بعنادي

الصرااحه إذا متعود علي في فترة ملجه ما فيه إحراج... عقبال يا حلوات هههااي..

----------


## مياسه الامارات

خخخخخخ سوالفكن حلوة ... اذكر مرة وهالموقف مستحيل أنساه ... ولد اخوي الصغير دوم وحليله في بيتنا 
ومن أيلس وياه نشوف التلفزيون وتطلع هالاعلانات ... اذا سيارة هذا حقي ... وهو لا هذا حقي وجيه حالنا على كل اعلان 
ومرة ظهر اعلان اولويز بالغلط ... ما ادري يمكن كانوا متعمدين يحطونه يدرون اني ياااااااالسه ويااااااااااااااااااااااااه ...خخخخ

الا فقير يسألني عمووووووووووووووووووه هذا شووووووووووووو؟ ويشوف المفلوعة اللي ف الاعلان وهيه تجب الماي عليه ..... وأونه ما في تسرب .... وهوه ما شاء الله عمره عشر وشوي .... عاااااااااااااااااد هنيه قفطت وما عرفت شو أقوووووووووووووووول .... قلت له عمو هذا يوم الحرمة تربي يقصون بطنها .... وهذا شرات الشاش لازم تحطه على الجرح... عشان الدم يوقف وما يوصخ ملابسها ....
وعقبها ربت حرمة اخوي بأشهر .... وطبعا فديته هذا المرافق مالي وين ما أروح أشله وياااااااااي... واحنا عندها في المستشفى ... جان يقولي وللأسف بصوت عاااااااااااااااااااااااالي ... عموه أكيد حطت اولويز على بطنها عشان الدم ما يوصخ الفراش .
هنيه دوروني من الاحراج ... صار لوني اخضر احمر ازرق ............. كل الالون .... والكل ناقع من الضحك ... وهوه فقير مب فاهم شو السالفة .... جان يقول اخوي ..... مب منك من عمتك اللي تكذب على الصغاريه وما تحاول تهيئهم لتقبل الحقائق كيف ما كانت .... 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله ايام وانا اتذكر هالموقف واضحك عليه ...يحليله والله

----------


## **الزمـــرد**

فوق
فوق

----------


## Wounded

*لاني وايد اهلك في وقت الدوره فيعني اضطريت اوضح له الكلام وقلت عوق الحريم خخخخ

وفهم وقال ايوا ايوا وقال لا اتعبين عمرج ابد ^^..

والامور طيبه ونحن بخير ههههه*

----------


## Perfetto

موافقكم ( حاجة تانيه خااالص ) هههههههههههههههههههههه ربي يهينكم =) 

أنا هب معرسه .. بس ياكثر المواقف إلي تصير خاصه ويا أعمامي >> شبابيه 

شيء برنامج في قناة في الشوتايم .. How it's made .. فمره كنت يالسه ويا عمتيه كانت مالجه
و3 من أعمامي .. وكنا نرمس عن ارتفاع الأسعار !!
وعاااد ياحبهم للطنازه .. جان يطلع أونه كيف يصنعون الاولووز .. 
والريموت عند عمي .. جاان تقولها عمتيه غير شيء مسلسل أتابعه الحينه بيي .. >> ترقع 
جان يقولها سيري مكان ثاني شوفيه .. أريد أتثقف شويه في علومكم !! 
ويهي عااد ألووان .. إلا يرد عليه عمي الثاني .. إلا هالشيء سعره ما يرتفع !! ههههههههههههه

----------


## s^.^

> موافقكم ( حاجة تانيه خااالص ) هههههههههههههههههههههه ربي يهينكم =) 
> 
> أنا هب معرسه .. بس ياكثر المواقف إلي تصير خاصه ويا أعمامي >> شبابيه 
> 
> شيء برنامج في قناة في الشوتايم .. How it's made .. فمره كنت يالسه ويا عمتيه كانت مالجه
> و3 من أعمامي .. وكنا نرمس عن ارتفاع الأسعار !!
> وعاااد ياحبهم للطنازه .. جان يطلع أونه كيف يصنعون الاولووز .. 
> والريموت عند عمي .. جاان تقولها عمتيه غير شيء مسلسل أتابعه الحينه بيي .. >> ترقع 
> جان يقولها سيري مكان ثاني شوفيه .. أريد أتثقف شويه في علومكم !! 
> ويهي عااد ألووان .. إلا يرد عليه عمي الثاني .. إلا هالشيء سعره ما يرتفع !! ههههههههههههه


ههههههههـ

----------


## أحلام علي

> خخخخخخ سوالفكن حلوة ... اذكر مرة وهالموقف مستحيل أنساه ... ولد اخوي الصغير دوم وحليله في بيتنا 
> ومن أيلس وياه نشوف التلفزيون وتطلع هالاعلانات ... اذا سيارة هذا حقي ... وهو لا هذا حقي وجيه حالنا على كل اعلان 
> ومرة ظهر اعلان اولويز بالغلط ... ما ادري يمكن كانوا متعمدين يحطونه يدرون اني ياااااااالسه ويااااااااااااااااااااااااه ...خخخخ
> 
> الا فقير يسألني عمووووووووووووووووووه هذا شووووووووووووو؟ ويشوف المفلوعة اللي ف الاعلان وهيه تجب الماي عليه ..... وأونه ما في تسرب .... وهوه ما شاء الله عمره عشر وشوي .... عاااااااااااااااااد هنيه قفطت وما عرفت شو أقوووووووووووووووول .... قلت له عمو هذا يوم الحرمة تربي يقصون بطنها .... وهذا شرات الشاش لازم تحطه على الجرح... عشان الدم يوقف وما يوصخ ملابسها ....
> وعقبها ربت حرمة اخوي بأشهر .... وطبعا فديته هذا المرافق مالي وين ما أروح أشله وياااااااااي... واحنا عندها في المستشفى ... جان يقولي وللأسف بصوت عاااااااااااااااااااااااالي ... عموه أكيد حطت اولويز على بطنها عشان الدم ما يوصخ الفراش .
> هنيه دوروني من الاحراج ... صار لوني اخضر احمر ازرق ............. كل الالون .... والكل ناقع من الضحك ... وهوه فقير مب فاهم شو السالفة .... جان يقول اخوي ..... مب منك من عمتك اللي تكذب على الصغاريه وما تحاول تهيئهم لتقبل الحقائق كيف ما كانت .... 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله ايام وانا اتذكر هالموقف واضحك عليه ...يحليله والله


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه

فطسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسست من الضحك

اخوي حمود كل مايصير شي يقولي

على الاقل انا مابيقصون بطني عشان يطلعون البيبي

خخخخخ

----------


## ms. caramel

عاااادي  :Big Grin: 

أنا من ألحيين عوودتــه ..  :Big Grin: 

صاار يعرف بنفســه << خبره هع  :Big Grin:

----------


## أحلام علي

> والله انه كلكم مواقفكم اهون من موقفي 
> 
> 
> 
> ياتني في صباحية عرسي 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه عافاني الله شو هالبشاره على صباح الخير
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقف فضيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يع

----------


## m!s$.CaNdy

هههههههههههههههههه حلووو المووضوووع 
\

يووم بتزوج بخبركم  :Smile:

----------


## شيخةراك

up up up

----------


## بنت العز

خخخخخخخخ انا قالت حق ريلي يت اربيعتي قال وين خخخخخ 
كيف عرفتي خخخخ تفشلت 
وتميت اضحك خخخ

----------


## اناناسة

اول مرة كننا مالجين و حضرته حاجز شاليه 
نتم نص يوم كتغيير لالالالالا غير والله 



طبعا لا تحطون ببالكم شئ مب زين  


و طول الوقت طحت على السرير و اقول آآآآي بطني و آآآآى بطني  
لا كلت و لا شربت 
آي آي بطني و ردني البيت

و بروحه عرف السالفه

----------


## أم حمودي كول

والله ذكريات اول مرة ليلة عرسنا من الخوف قدمت عندي الدورة قبل موعدها واستحيت اخبره قبل وف يوم زواجنا قلت له خطر خطر لا أتقرب خخخخخخخخ وبث

----------


## محبة للخير

بالتوفيق للجميع...

----------


## الخط الساحر

للرفع

----------


## مس حرقوصه

اتذكر اني مااستحيت منه قلتله عادي وكان يايني الم الدوره وقلتله بروح السوبر ماركت كنا في ماليزيا لما رحت السوبر ماركت وقعدت ادور مالقيت ولا ماركه معروفه وسالت العامله اللي هناك عن احسن فوط وعطتني ورديت الفندق انصدمت من حجمه كبر علبة الكلينكس المستطيله ماقدرت استخدمه بس الحمدالله كان على اخر ايام السفره وانا كنت اخذ حبوب منع الحمل ساعدني خلن الدوره تتاخر

----------


## رماد الشوق

*مواقفكن حلوه وتضحك .. خخخخخ 


الحمد لله ما تعرضت لموقف محرج..*

----------


## محبـــة

كنــا طالعيـــن بالسيارة أنا وريلي وحسيـت انهــا بتييني
قلتلــه عادي تاخذلي أولويز من المحطة وأنـــا ويهي قافــط +_+ وووبس

بس والله للحين استحي منه يوم اتييني ماأقوله أخليه روحه يكتشف مع انه صارلنا معرسين 4 سنوات

فدديييت روحه الله لايحرمني منه "قوولووا أمين"

----------


## S A R S H A

عاده الله يسلمكم انا ما يقهرني الا خويه الله يذكره بالخير !
ما ايينا نحن البنات و يسألنا عن الصلاة الا حزة المغرب ويكون هو خلاص ساير المسيد
و هالوقت يابوكم الكل صاحي و الكل واعي !! ايني يسأل فلانه صليتي ولا قاعده تشوفين هالاجانب !
عاده تخيلوا الموقف ؟! و بما أن لساني طويل ارد عليه " ما تستحي تسأل بنيه صليتي ولا " عاده هو يفهم !


.
.


وبنت خويه هاي الله يسلمكم عمرها 16 سنه بس اللي يشوفها يقول عمرها 9 ولا 10 
و يمكن اقل !! جسمها مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسطح و حبتها صغيره 
خواني عاده من النوع اللي يحب الغشمرة و ما بينا اسرار بتاتًا و وايد ويا بعض !! دايمًا يقولون حق امها هاي بنت ما بتكبر و شكلها بتم جي على طول 
و مره من المرات خويه اللي اكبر مني بسنه قايل حق امها حطي بنتج في الزرع و كل يوم اسقيها يمكن تثمر هههههههههه

وكل سنه يحددون لها تاريخ متى بتبلغ ! و هالسنه الحمدلله يتها الدوره و بالصدفه اختها طرشت لي مسج قالت عموه لحقي فلانه بلغت عاده انا سرت خبرت خواتي و باركنا لها و جي و انا بغبائي ناسيه امسح المسج وياني خويه هذا و قالي بشوف البرامج اللي عندج و شو منزله قلت له اوكي و هو يشوف جنه قاري مسج بنت خويه تخيلواااااا !!

ساير و شاري كيكه و مودنها حق بنت خويه و الكيكه حمرا و مكتوب فوقها " أخيرًا " و محتفل معاهم لووول وهم مب عارفين شو قصده !
و اليوم الثاني هم كانوا يتغدون عندنا و طول الوقت يالس و يقول " انا اليوم اشوف كل شي في عيني احمر " 
و بالصدفه هالبنت لابسه احمر قاعد يقول " هيه يافلانه الحين كبرتي و قمتي تلبسين احمر و الله كبرتي "
اهني عرفوا و ظلموني انا المسكينه اونه الله يسامحج عموه خبرتيه !! مع إني والله لا خبرته ولا شياته !


.
.


و الله خواني فضيحه هههههههه

----------


## بدر البدو

up up up

----------


## الجوري 44

اأنا مثل المينونه اشوف الشاشة واضحك 
المواقف فنتك

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

> والله انه كلكم مواقفكم اهون من موقفي 
> 
> 
> 
> ياتني في صباحية عرسي 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه عافاني الله شو هالبشاره على صباح الخير
> 
> ...


*لووووول.. خربتي ع الريال*

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

عادى ولا احراج ولاشئ انا كنت عاقده من كم من شهر ومتعوده عليه وكان يعرف كل شئ 

ويوم تزوجت يتنى بعد 3 ايام خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أم الشـيوخ

Up
Up
Up
Up

----------


## انثى بس غير

هههههههههههههه سوالفكم طر


الحينه الرياييل يعرفون اكثر عنا هع

----------


## فــطــامـي

بخبركن عن اختي في ليلة عرسها يايتنها الدورة 
كان هناك المعرس وهيه تتجهز للروحة وكان هناك حريم وبنات العايلة وهوه ويااااهن الا 
تمسكه اختي العودة وبنت عمتي<<خخخخ تراهن ما يستحن جريئات وخبرنه بكل شيء وانه فيها الدورة
وقاعدات يضحك ويتغامزن الكل فهم عليهن وقالن له شعرهاااا وايييييييييييد طويل عطنه كل التفاصيل ما قصرن

----------


## خولة الحمادي

ههههههههههههههههههه


موااااقفكم حللوه ..



بس صج احراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج ..



خخخخ ملقوووفه لووووووول ..

----------


## عَسَلْ

> *انا يتنى 3 يوم من العرس ...
> لما سالنى زوجى صليتى ...قلت له ما علي صلاه ...سكت وراح عنى 
> رحت الحمام اسبح وبعد ما خلصت ودخلت الصالة
> واشوف ابو الشباب يالس يفكر ......" شو يعنى ما على صلاة "
> وخبرته بقصة الدوره كيف تصير وليج اتيي البنات واذا ما يتهم شو يصير ....والقصه بالتفصيل الممل 
> وخبرته انها فيه بويضة تطلع وغيره وغيره ...من الكلام 
> واخر يوم من الدوره يعنى رابع يوم شافنى اصلى قالى ..وهو مبتسم وطاير من الفرحه " وين البيضة ؟"
> قلتله :شوووووووووو بيضة ليج انا ديايه .....؟
> وتم يضحك علي ......
> بس انا ريلي ما ألومه ما عنده خوااااااااااااااات كلهم اولاد .......*



هههه . . آوييه يحليلكم ^ـ^

----------


## شيخةراك

لرفعع اب اب اب

----------


## أحلام علي

> .
> 
> 
> وبنت خويه هاي الله يسلمكم عمرها 16 سنه بس اللي يشوفها يقول عمرها 9 ولا 10 
> و يمكن اقل !! جسمها مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسطح و حبتها صغيره 
> خواني عاده من النوع اللي يحب الغشمرة و ما بينا اسرار بتاتًا و وايد ويا بعض !! دايمًا يقولون حق امها هاي بنت ما بتكبر و شكلها بتم جي على طول 
> و مره من المرات خويه اللي اكبر مني بسنه قايل حق امها حطي بنتج في الزرع و كل يوم اسقيها يمكن تثمر هههههههههه
> 
> وكل سنه يحددون لها تاريخ متى بتبلغ ! و هالسنه الحمدلله يتها الدوره و بالصدفه اختها طرشت لي مسج قالت عموه لحقي فلانه بلغت عاده انا سرت خبرت خواتي و باركنا لها و جي و انا بغبائي ناسيه امسح المسج وياني خويه هذا و قالي بشوف البرامج اللي عندج و شو منزله قلت له اوكي و هو يشوف جنه قاري مسج بنت خويه تخيلواااااا !!
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه

----------


## زوجة زوجها

> وبنت خويه هاي الله يسلمكم عمرها 16 سنه بس اللي يشوفها يقول عمرها 9 ولا 10 
> و يمكن اقل !! جسمها مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسطح و حبتها صغيره 
> خواني عاده من النوع اللي يحب الغشمرة و ما بينا اسرار بتاتًا و وايد ويا بعض !! دايمًا يقولون حق امها هاي بنت ما بتكبر و شكلها بتم جي على طول 
> و مره من المرات خويه اللي اكبر مني بسنه قايل حق امها حطي بنتج في الزرع و كل يوم اسقيها يمكن تثمر هههههههههه
> 
> وكل سنه يحددون لها تاريخ متى بتبلغ ! و هالسنه الحمدلله يتها الدوره و بالصدفه اختها طرشت لي مسج قالت عموه لحقي فلانه بلغت عاده انا سرت خبرت خواتي و باركنا لها و جي و انا بغبائي ناسيه امسح المسج وياني خويه هذا و قالي بشوف البرامج اللي عندج و شو منزله قلت له اوكي و هو يشوف جنه قاري مسج بنت خويه تخيلواااااا !!
> 
> ساير و شاري كيكه و مودنها حق بنت خويه و الكيكه حمرا و مكتوب فوقها " أخيرًا " و محتفل معاهم لووول وهم مب عارفين شو قصده !
> و اليوم الثاني هم كانوا يتغدون عندنا و طول الوقت يالس و يقول " انا اليوم اشوف كل شي في عيني احمر " 
> ...


واي وااي قووووووووووية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه

والله متت ضحك

----------


## مـريوم

> *انا يتنى 3 يوم من العرس ...
> لما سالنى زوجى صليتى ...قلت له ما علي صلاه ...سكت وراح عنى 
> رحت الحمام اسبح وبعد ما خلصت ودخلت الصالة
> واشوف ابو الشباب يالس يفكر ......" شو يعنى ما على صلاة "
> وخبرته بقصة الدوره كيف تصير وليج اتيي البنات واذا ما يتهم شو يصير ....والقصه بالتفصيل الممل 
> وخبرته انها فيه بويضة تطلع وغيره وغيره ...من الكلام 
> واخر يوم من الدوره يعنى رابع يوم شافنى اصلى قالى ..وهو مبتسم وطاير من الفرحه " وين البيضة ؟"
> قلتله :شوووووووووو بيضة ليج انا ديايه .....؟
> وتم يضحك علي ......
> بس انا ريلي ما ألومه ما عنده خوااااااااااااااات كلهم اولاد .......*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وايد ضحكني موقفج ..

اونه وين البيضه ..
يحليله بريييييييييييييييييييييي .. الله يديم الساعده بينكم يا رب

----------


## مـريوم

بعدي مب معرسه ..

بس اذكر عمي يوم العرفه كان كل الي في البيت صايمين الا انا واختي ..

جان يشوفنا ناكل عااادي .. قام وقالن لنا انتن الحين بنات كبار والاصغر عنكم صايمين ..
وتم معصب وكل شوي يقول شي .. وخاصه علي يقول انتي العوده وفاطرررر وابوج مطوع .. المهم ما سكت ..
وكانت يدتي عندنا ..

اخر شي عصبت عليه وقلت له انت متزوج وما تعرف ها السوالف ..؟
وعقبها تووووب يسالنا 
وهو فهمها وحمر ويهه ويهه يدتي وييوهنا نحن ^__^

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

مااظن رجل مايعرف للحين شنو يعني الدورة ^^ لوول

----------


## فتاة راك

انا بقوله ماعلي صلاة ارقى هع

----------


## ~الاميرهـ~

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقفكن عجيبه الصراحه

----------


## حلم انسانه

الحين اليهال يعرفون هالسوالف >< .. 

بصراحه يفهمها ع الطاير هو .. بس اقولها عندي ظروف  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bnt Flaan

هههههههههههه عاد انا مووووووووووووووول ما استحي يووووم تيني اطرشله كل ساعتين مسج بطيييييييييييي يعوووورني وظهري يعووورني ماااااااااااااا حبك كل منك و عاد هو مااااااايسكت يقووول لا والله انا قلت حق بنت اليران تيلج ومراااااات يقووولي حبيبي اتحملي علشااااااااااني وانا هني فيوووزاااتي تنقع اونننه علشاااني وانا اموووت من الوووويع ههههههههههههههههههههه وع فكره تراني بعدني ملجه لو عررست شوووو بسووووويله

----------


## the duchess

اووووووووووووه احس فشله 

بس الله يستر من الموقف

----------


## the duchess

اااااببببب

----------


## أوراق خريفية

عااد انا صدق قصة يوم يتني ماعرفت شو اقول 
وانا يوم اتيني حالي ينعفس وحالتي معاناه من العوار ماعرفت شو اقول
يحليله كان يترياني كان واعدني نروح نتغدا برع<< دلع معاريس خخ
وانا عزكم الله فالحمام يالسه افكر كيف افهمه
اني ماروم اظهر .. دق الباب بس انا مارديت وكل شوي يدق
ويقول يالله اخر شي قال ترا بكسر الباب خخخخ<<< حشا ضرابه
قلت مافي حل جان اطرش له مسج سمعته يضحك بصووووت عقب
قالي خلاص اطلعي مابنظهر لمكان طلعت منحرجه
وحالتي حاله زين مادعمت الطووووفه خخخ

----------


## دنياالاسلام

> امممم انا يوم العرس كان فيني تتخيلون الموقف بس عادي كلمته انه فيني العاده واسمحلي وبث
> 
> صدق احراج انا اقوللكم بالعادي عشان ما اعيشكم الموقف المحرج خخ


 
طلعتي مثلي يا غزالة حاسة بالموقف لاني عشته

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

اول مره عاش الجو معاي اسبوع مع الآلام 
مااحتجت اقوله المره الثانيه يتني وهو محد وتميت اقوله تعبانه تعبانه وهو مافهم

عقب يوم قتله استوعب بس قمه ف الاحراج كل شهر لوول لين نتعود

----------


## بنت القمر

أنا دفشه خبرتها دون مستحى المسكين هو اللي استحا وتضايق

----------


## ملكة الشقاوه

ههههههههههههههههههه
والله فشيله الله يعينكم يلمعرساات 
والله يوفقكم ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
والموضووووع جنااان
^_^

----------


## الدرر

> عااد انا صدق قصة يوم يتني ماعرفت شو اقول 
> وانا يوم اتيني حالي ينعفس وحالتي معاناه من العوار ماعرفت شو اقول
> يحليله كان يترياني كان واعدني نروح نتغدا برع<< دلع معاريس خخ
> وانا عزكم الله فالحمام يالسه افكر كيف افهمه
> اني ماروم اظهر .. دق الباب بس انا مارديت وكل شوي يدق
> ويقول يالله اخر شي قال ترا بكسر الباب خخخخ<<< حشا ضرابه
> قلت مافي حل جان اطرش له مسج سمعته يضحك بصووووت عقب
> قالي خلاص اطلعي مابنظهر لمكان طلعت منحرجه
> وحالتي حاله زين مادعمت الطووووفه خخخ


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حليلج والله

الله يسعدكن جميعا

----------


## درر البحر

فــــووق

----------


## *دبونهـ*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ~الاميرهـ~

هههههههههه فــــووق

----------


## الياسيه20

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سوالفكم حلوه

----------


## الياسيه20

انا يوم خبرته سالفه .. 

اونه يبا يشوف شقايل يستوي جذا.. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بس حليله كل شهر يعااااني وياي .. لني انا من النوع اللي اعاني من الالام فضيعه يوم اتيني الدوره

وهو ما يقصر ويااي.. يمسكني من ايدي ويمشيني عسب يخف الويع..

----------


## uae334

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

ههههه ما اذكر بس اكيد .. من ايام الملجه قلت له ..

ههههههههه بس فشله ..
كنت استحي اروح الحمام عزكم الله .. وهو موجود ؟؟ ول العاده شي فضيع استحي مووووووووووووووووووووووووووت >< الحمد الله شهر وحملت ههههههههه

وما حس بالوضع وتعود علي خلاص

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يالله اخيرا وصلت صفحة 40 خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
بصراحة هلكت من الضحك ربي يسعدكن يالمعرسات صدج موااقف محرجة بس حلوة للعزابيات شراتنا نقرى ونضحك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ملااااقيف

يوم بعرس بخبركن هع

يلا يلا كملوا لا توقفون 

لي بااااااااااااااااااكـ

----------


## غزلـان

> هههههههههههه عاد انا مووووووووووووووول ما استحي يووووم تيني اطرشله كل ساعتين مسج بطيييييييييييي يعوووورني وظهري يعووورني ماااااااااااااا حبك كل منك و عاد هو مااااااايسكت يقووول لا والله انا قلت حق بنت اليران تيلج ومراااااات يقووولي حبيبي اتحملي علشااااااااااني وانا هني فيوووزاااتي تنقع اونننه علشاااني وانا اموووت من الوووويع ههههههههههههههههههههه وع فكره تراني بعدني ملجه لو عررست شوووو بسووووويله


ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ماتخييل ><

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

هههههههههه


يلا يالمعرسات وينكم 
نبا نقرا سوالفكم << ملقوفة في قمة اللقافة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

بصراحه مع انه مر سنين على زواجنا بس الين الحينه استحي ليش ما ادري ويهي يحمر ويصفر واحيد اول مره يلست وااايد اصيح وانا من النوع اللي اتعب وااايد وبطني وااايد تم ايعورني وقلت له وديني العياده وابي اضرب ابره وطبعا ما فهم الا بعد مووووت وما رمت انزل الجمعيه وقلت له ابي هذاك وانا صاده عنه واصيح وهو تم ايحاول ايهدني بس شي سبحان الله ومره كنت في رمضان فاطره قال لي انا اشوفج ما تاكلين شي موول في رمضان وانتي فاطره وتعبانه تراه ايوز والله امرخصنج وكنت والين الحينه من النوع الخجول فشوا صار كنت عايشه عند اهله سار المسيد واونه عاد الحينه باكل سويت لي جاهي حليب وسندويجه وركيض على غرفتيه وقلت خل شويه يدفى الجاهي ورتبت الغرفه يوم حطيت في حلجي اللقمه الاولى من السندويجه الا هو داش في ويهي يالله اسودت الدنيا في ويهي ما عرفت ابلع اللقمه ولا شو اسوي بس يحليله عادي شل القران ويلس تحت وتم يقرا قران وقال لي عادي كملي يالله ما انساه هاي الموقف وكنت بموت من المستحى

----------


## الشاعريه

لوول انا مالجه ومن الحين يدري ان الدوره يمكن اتيني يوم العرس هههههه

لا وبعد يعرف متى اتيني الدوره خخخ

----------


## أم مغاوي

> كنت عايشه عند اهله سار المسيد واونه عاد الحينه باكل سويت لي جاهي حليب وسندويجه وركيض على غرفتيه وقلت خل شويه يدفى الجاهي ورتبت الغرفه يوم حطيت في حلجي اللقمه الاولى من السندويجه الا هو داش في ويهي يالله اسودت الدنيا في ويهي ما عرفت ابلع اللقمه ولا شو اسوي بس يحليله عادي شل القران ويلس تحت وتم يقرا قران وقال لي عادي كملي يالله ما انساه هاي الموقف وكنت بموت من المستحى



ههههههههههه احلى قفطه الله لايحطنا بها

----------


## بدر البدو

روووووووووووعة مواقفكم ابصراحة مت من الضحك
ههههههه

----------


## BINT SHJ

احس هالشي عااااااااااااادي 
ومافي مايعرف بس مراااااااااات الوحده تستحي لااكثر
بس عاااااااادي
خليج كول

----------


## Miss Sam

> انا خبرته عادي
> لان هذا شي طبيعي يحدث للمرأة كل شهر و اعتقد ان الاولاد دارسينه في المدارس و يعرفون عنه
> 
> شو الاحراج في الموظوع ؟؟؟

----------


## غروري عاجبني

انا يتني بيوم عرسي تخيلووو اسميه قهر العصر تصلت بريلي قلت له بخبرك ترا انا بطني يعورني هو رد علي انا بعد من كثر ما اتحووط واتزهب جان اقول فيني دوره والله انه انصدم هههههه ويوم زفووه مول ماله نفس يطالعني لين الحين يقول لي مول ما حسيت بطعم العرس

----------


## Darb alwed

مواقفكم خطيررررررة الله يسعدكم 
ما اتخيل كيف بقول اسسسسسسسستحي الله يعين اذا عرست

----------


## بدر البدو

up up up

----------


## إمرأة لا تنسى

ههههههههههههههههههههه 



انا اول مايتني يلست اصيح وماقدرت اقوله 



بس اللي قلته ابا اسير الجمعيه يلس يضحك تصيحي عشان الجميعه 




قلتله في غرض ابا اخذه بس انت خليك ف السياره 


يلس يطالعني شو عندج والله ماتحرك من مكاني لين تقولي شو عندج 






قلتله بطني يعورني سالني من شو قلتله من الدوره يلس يضحك وسار الجمعيه وفرحااااااااااااااان وشرالي الكوتكس وهو مستنانس ويوم وصلنا البيت 


هو بطله يبا يشوف كيف شكله

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسميكم مواقف صدق قمة الاحراج ..

اما سالفة الكيكة الحمرا .,, خطيييييييييييرة ,,

----------


## كميلانه

ههههههههه
عاد انا ابداااااع صباحية العرس يتني ههههه

----------


## uae334

فوق^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عيوزفول اوبش

> ربنا سبحانه وتعالى ذاكر هالشي للرجال فالقرأن ( وعتزلوا النساء فالمحيض) وكلهم يعرفون عادي مافيها شي



انزين ندري مافيها شي

يغير حياء البنت يردها عن تقوله ^.^

----------


## حزن قلبي

بعد اسبوعين زواج كنا رادين من فندق روتانا في دبا و عندنا عزومة عند اهلي ، الله لا يراويكم ويهي يوم دخلت عندهم، وايد كنت تعبانة مالت عليي . وريلي ياه احباط على باله اني بحمل من اول مره ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## | فـروحـة |

ليش إحرآآج ؟!
أحسه شي عاااادي لأن الريال جي و لا جي يعرف إن هالشي يصير للحرمة ....
انا خبرته إن الإشارة حمرة و هو افتهم هههههه

----------


## uae334

فووق^^

----------


## بطيخة حمرا

فديتكن بنات والله مواقفكم تضحك وقمة الإحراج..أنا بعدني مو معرسة ادعولي..

بس الموقف اللي صار معاي احسه فشلة أكثر.. أنا لما تييني الدورة أتعب واااااااااااااااايد وويهي يسير اصفر وأتم أستفرغ عاد المشكلة مرة يتني فالدوام عالساعة 10 يمكن والحمد لله أنا دايما مسوية احتياطاتي وعندي ألويز بس المشكلة كانت فالوجع وخصوصا إني أشتغل في قسم كله شباب للأسف أذكر هذاك اليوم ما تم حد من الشباب ما سألني شو فيج وليش ويهي اصفر وحسيت نفسي مفضوحة وانهم كلهم عرفو وكنت واااااايد قافطة..المهم ان التعب زاد علي مع اني ماخذه مسكن بس فادني أبد وطبعا بغيت استأذن واروح البيت بدري ودخلت عند مديري وهو مواطنو وااااااااااااااااااايد محترم وخبرته اني ابا اروح البيت وطبعا أنا مو من عادتي أبدا اني اطلع من الدوام يمكن فالسنة مرة استأذن وهو يوم استأذنت منه وشاف شكلي فكر ان حد من الشباب مضايقني وتم يسألني شو فيج حد مضايقنج وأنا بموت من الإحراج والألم وخبرته لا مافي شي وتم يحن ويقولي يا فلانة ترا أنا مثل أخوج العود خبريني و أنا بتصرف وأنا منحرجة وقلت والله ما صار شي (مساكين ظالمهم) ويمكن 5 دقايق وهو يحاول فيني وأنا بموت من الإحراج ومن الربكة مو عارفة افكر بعذر اقوله وآخر شي خطر في بالي عذر وقلتله انه عندي موعد بالمستشفى وقالي خلاص اطلعي بس اللي خلاني اشك انه عرف وانا طالعة قالي اذا تعبتي بكرة لا تداومين وأنا مت والله من الإحراج ومن هذاك اليوم من أحس انها قربت آخذ مسكن قبل لا تشرف

----------


## أم يؤوؤسف

*هههههههههههههههههههه حلؤه هاي يابطيخه خيبه فشله ههههههه

انا من يؤمي لساني طؤيل مع اي حد يعني ماخاف من هالشي خخخخ لان دؤم يؤم اكل ف رمضان كل يؤم يطيح علي ؤاحد من خؤاني ؤالا ابؤي ؤيضحكؤن خخخخخخ عاد عينهم حسهم يقؤلؤن شي اكلهم بقشؤرهم خخ



المهم انا امي سهلتها علي

قبل العرس كنا سايرين مكان بعيد شؤي ؤكان هؤ شالنا ؤجي المهم ف الطريج ؤقف السياره بنصلي ؤجي المهم هؤ نزل اؤل شي ؤنزلت امي ؤتميت انا ف السياره خلص هؤ بسرعه ؤيى يقؤلي شؤ ماصليتي قلتله بلا خخخخ قالي عنبؤ يامسرع جان امي اتيي ؤتسمعه قالتله تستهبل يعني شؤ ماتعرف سؤالف البنات هههههههه عاد انا قفطت بس قلت احسن يستاهل خخ

ؤقبل عرسي بكم يؤم قلتله مابي اكلمك اسبؤعين اؤنه عسب يشتاقلي خخخخخ جان يدقلي اؤنه ضرؤري ردي يؤم رديت يقؤلي لايكؤن فيج الدؤره قلتله لا بس بتييني عقب كمن يؤم قال ؤالله ياؤيلج ؤالله ياؤيلج كلي حبؤب سؤي اي شي تكفين هاي يؤم العمر ؤجي خخخ بس خذيت حبؤب ؤعقب ليلة العرس على الباجر شرفت الدؤره ههههههههههههههههههه في شهر العسل خخ*

----------


## أمَ مَطرٍ

ههه . . مانسى ذاك الييوم البششششششع ههه
انا عن نفسي يتني الدوره قبلها بيومين وعاد شسمه هه انا ماقتله اني تفشلت فا خبرت عمتي واهي قالت له
ويييوم شلني من القاعه عسب نروح الفندق ههه تم يطنز علييييييييييه والله كرهت حياتي ذاك اليوم اتمنيت اموت هههههه
يقولى وله اسبوع المرور هاه ههه عاد انا اسسسوي عمرى مب فاهمه اقوله شو اسبوع المرور تحسب عمرك فادوام هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كلي2وفا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سواااااااااااالفكم عجيييييييييييبة...خخخخ

اما اناااااااااا امممممم كلمني فالموضوع أيام الملجة وعرف موعدها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


وبعد العس باسبوعين يتني فكنت شو اسوي عسب ما اواجهه واقووول خخخ من يأذن العشا اروح غرفتي على اساس بصلي وادقها خمدة ليييييييييين اليوم الثاني خخ واستمريت على هالحال لين خلصت خخخ وبعد ما مر شهر على زواجنا على باله اني حامل لأنه ما عرف متى يتني خخخخخخخخ وكان ينطر موعدها هالشهر عسب يتأكد وأنا حسيت بشي غلط هالشهر لأني قبل ما اتييني بأسبوووع تبدأ عندي الآلام وويع الظهر وحالتي تختبص هالشهر ما في شي خفت وحسيت اني حامل بس ما تجرأت اجيك ولما تأخرت تميت اصييييح ما اباها تنقطع عني خخخخخخخخخخخخخ ما ابي احمل على طووول بس حملت والحمدلله ربي رزقني بشيخة البنات.... ربي يحفظها لي ولأبوها...
بس ربيت فرمضان وقطعني تقطيع.......

----------


## ام سيف وشيخه

بنسبه الاستهبال ريلي قلته يتني الحلوه قالي اشوفهاااااااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههه 
بعدين قلتها لاتستهبل غناتي اونك مافهمت قال ايوه الشاره الحمراء قلته عليك نور .......

ههههههههههههه الرياييل يعرفون بس فيهم يستهبلون امثال ريلي يوسيف وشيخه ..

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## ام اماراتية

والله انكم جتلتوني من الضحك.....يحلات مواقفكم.........................
ف3 يوم من عرسي فالفندق دشيت الحمام اسبح عشان البس قميص النوم وما كنت حاسبه موعدها وكنت مدخله وياي قميص عنابي والا اتفاجا فيها واحط كل الاكلينكس اللي فالحمام..طلعت وانا ويهي فيه كل الوان الطيف وتميت ساكته ما قلت شي ابد وكنت افكر كيف اطلب منه اييب لي فوط والوقت كان متاخر ....وهو يسال شفيج واقوله الشهر وتميت اكرر ها الكلمه لين فهم كنت بموت من المستحى..لا وكنت حاضنه مخده بعد عنابيه و الروج عنابي يعني كانت ليله عنابيه ...نزل الساعه 1 من الليل وحليله يلف ويدور ساعه وهو يدور ويوم وصل شافني طايحه ع السرير بموووووووووووووووووووت من الحمى واول مره اتيني حمى شديده وما ارتاح ع طول نزل صيدليه الفندق وبعد ساعه الا وراجع بادويه لا متفيج الريال يايب كريمات وشامبو انا بموت وهو يدور شي للتجميل (يا بروده والله دمك) راجع 3 وحليله تم يحاتي وما رقد لين ما رقدت ....وبالباجر وداني صيدليه عشان يشوف الحراره وكانت 39 ونص لا وتقول الصيدلانيه يمكن حامل ...خخخخ صدق مت من الضحك عليها ... فحياتي ما بنسى هاليوم

----------


## انا الغلا كله

هههههههه صدق مواقف حلوه ما شاء الله علي قريت 44 صفحه 

ههههههه بخبركم قصتي 

انا كان عرسي شهر 8 فالنص منه فيتني اول الشهر قبل العرس وبعد العرس بكم يوم كنا رايحين صلاله طبعا مع اهله فالطريق حسيتها يتني طبعا لا احتياطات ولا شي خخخخخ ما حاسبه حسابها المهم نزلنا فمسيد ودبرت عمري بس الله لا يراويكم من الارتباك اللي فيني طراااخ فباب المسيد لأنه كان لونه اسود ونحن برى وهو كان عليه اطاراسود وقصير انا ما شتفه وبروحي طويله ولا بس جوتي فيه كعب ههههههه كانت ضربه قويه وعقب كملنا الطريق لحد ما وصلنا طبعا ما خبرته الا عقب وكان الوقت متأخر ودخلت اتسبح وطلعت وانا ما عندي فوطه هئ هئ طلعت من الحمام يقولي ما لقيتي تلبسين هاللبس الا يوم الاشاره حمره انا بالعمد مختاره هاللبس ما حسيته فيه شي كان بنطلون حرير اسود ومن فوق نفس شي كت اسود حرير عاد كلني ما توقعت ردة فعله جي المهم قال يشو سويتي قلتله دبرت عمري قالي اروح اييبلج قلتله لا والله العظيم ما تطلع باجر ههههه تحملت لين بالباجر وراح وياب وخشه فالسياره ههههههههههههههه وكان فاتحنه وماخذ كم حبه منه كانوا انشابه رايحيين ويانا فما نزله خاف يشوفونه هههههههههههه يوم دخل علي يطلع من مخباه قالي يكفن هاذيل لحد ما القى فرصه انزله وانا اضحك فخاطري هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موقف محرج كان كل يوم يسألني ما خلصتي ما خلصتي لحد ما رجعنا البلاد ما خلصتي ساعتها قلتله هيه خخخخخ وبعدها حمدلله ع طول حملت بس زين مايتني اول يوم ولا بنحرج

----------


## بدر البدو

up up up

----------


## мιѕѕ gυ¢¢ι

*خخخخخ على ما اعتقد قلت له.. "تراك ما تقدر تقرب مني لاسبوع كامل" خخخ "لان يايتني الدوره"
كان خامس يوم من عقب عرسنا وكنا في شهر العسل ...
وشكله من كثثثثثثثثر ما كان مستحي .. رد علي وقال.. "ادري" خخخخخخ

عقب قلت له المفروض اصلا ما تيني الحين لانها يتني قبل العرس باسبوع.. بس في شي..
جان يقول لي .. ليش جيه بسرعه يتج؟ خخخ -- شدراني؟؟

بس والله هاذيج الليله كانت نكته خخخ لان تونا معاريس ويلسنا نناقش موضوع الدوره وليش يتني وفي شي غلط... وهو مستحي خخخ عاد انا كنت افكر بس بصوت عالي هههههه


عاد الحبيب يترياها تخلص وزين انها ما طولت.. بس 4 ايام وكنا بعدنا في شهر العسل.. وعاد الوناسه يوم قلت له.. تلصقت فيه وقلت له ترى عادي تقرب مني خخخخخ
ورد وقال جملته الشهيره .. " أدري" خخخخخخ
*

----------


## فديت طلتي

خخخخخ
انا يتني بعد العرس بسبوع وكنت تعبانه وكله بالسرير جان يقول لي شكلج حامل

وانا مت من الضحك يعني حامل من اسبوع خخخ لا ومفكرني اتوحم بعد
مسكين لماشافني اضحك استحى وفهم وطلع من الغرفه
الحين صار هو يحسب موعد دورتي
هههه

----------


## 2gather

انا يتني في نفس يوم عرسي والله تعبت وااايد روحه الفستان ثجيل وطويل بعد
تبهدلت الصراحة

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Red_Cherry

ههههههههه

----------


## الميعاد

ههههههههه مواقفكم تضحك

----------


## نسايم ورد

ههههههه..والله اضحك بروحي بالغرفة شرااات المينونه....والله سوالفكن طررر... الكيكه الحمرااا هاي الصراحه يتفنن بالتعذيب..هههههه

انا مب معرسه <<<<<ملقوووووفه..هع

بس بقولكم موقف استوالي..

انا اكبر وحده بين خواتي وكلنا بنات..وابوي ولا يسال ولا يخصه بهالسوالف..احس اني استححححي بزياااااده..حتى من امي استحي...تتخيلون لو الموت ماطلب الالويز..لازم ايني جاهز..ههههههههه

استوالي موقف..كانت لمه الغدا ف بيت يدي .. وانا يايتني الحبيبه وامي طالبتلي من الدكان..وطلبتلي سفن اب بعد
الموووهم كنا كلنا يالسين ونسولف خوالي وخالاتي وكلهم..تغدوو وخلصو الشباب .. وخالي العود منسدح يقول خاطريه سفن اب باااارد...سبحااااااان الله يت الشغاله وفرت الكيس اللي فيه الفضايح بنص اليلسه وروحت

والشباب ماصدقووو كلهم نقزوو ع الكيس ويتضاربون ع البارد... ياويلي ع الفشله ..يوم شافوه كل واحد شل بارد ورد مكانه بهدووووء ...والكل يطالع فالهوااا...ههههههه

وخالي العووود شافني قدامه قالي هاج مالكم سوالف الحريم .. جدااام الكل ...موووول ويهي مانكسر....فششششله..

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^^

----------


## لو ترجع ثاني

^^^^^^^

----------


## احسااس غاالي

أنا عاادي عندي كنت مستحيه وااااااااايد .. وويهي قااافط .. بس عاادي .. 

قبل ما اتيي بيومين كنت بموت من الويع إللي فيني بس جدامه أحاااول أتحمل وما أبين شي .. ومن وراه انفجر .. ^^

المهم يوم صار موعدها .. جان أقوول انا يتني الدووره وذاك اليوم كنا طالعين نتمشى .. يعني ماعرف كيف طلعت مني .. 
المهم .. ومن يومها ..طلع اسم حقها >>> أسبوووع المروووور .. هههههههههه ...

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

أنا كانت مأساه ريلي فديته طلع لانه أخوه كان مسوي حادث(داعم حمار ) من طلع يت الدوره عقب ثلاث أسابيع زواج انزين لما رجع من المرور كانت بطني تعورني حييييييييل قلتله أبا بندول بطني تعورني وكان ويهي أحممررر وريلي طلع يابلي بندوال وفرحااااااااااااان ويحط أيده على بطني ومبتسم أنا في خاطري أقول يلعن أبو الاحراج جان يقولي شكله ولي العهد تاعبنج وأنتي خاشه عني الموضوع +_+ اااااااه جان أقوله لا وحاولت أخبره وهووووو مووووووووول مو مستوعب جان أقوله ودي بيت أهلي ورقدنا ونشينى الصبح ورحت بيت أمي وخليتها هي تفهمه وتم يطنز علي ويضحك ويعيب طول اليوم

----------


## أنثوية

فرمضان كنت صايمة وكنت على طاهرة فسألني صايمة ؟ قلتله هيه أكيد صايمة جان يقولي وله فأجازة وتفطرين من وراي أنا جذي أستوي @@ ويهي تكسر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ جان أقوله عيب عيب وبعدين أنا صايمة ولو مب صايمة بخبرك ، ويوم يتني فرمضان ماحس اني فاطره كل مايسألني صليتي ومن هالكلام اقوله هيه خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## **أم غزلان**

انا عااااادي لاني تعودت عليه فديته 

واذا يتني اقوله عندي فسحه خخخخ

----------


## عديل روحي

*لين يومكم هذا ما عرست نحيسة 

بس لو عرست بحطله حفاضة عند الباب وبكتبله رسالة افهمها يا شاطر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 



























شو رايكم في الحركة ختيييييييييييييييرة اللبيب بالإشارة يفهم*

----------


## يا حب العمر

فشلللللللللللله الله يعينا

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ليش في فتره اسمها الملجه
عسب الواحد يتفاهم على هالامور
اول يوم عرسي كانت فيني الدوره 
صح مب شي جيه .. بس الحمد الله عدت الامور على خير

من اول ما ملجت .. وانا قايلتله ترا اول يوم العرس بتكون يايتني الدوره
لاني احسبلها بالتوااريخ .. 

^___^

----------


## همس المشاعر 1

> ههههههه..والله اضحك بروحي بالغرفة شرااات المينونه....والله سوالفكن طررر... الكيكه الحمرااا هاي الصراحه يتفنن بالتعذيب..هههههه
> 
> انا مب معرسه <<<<<ملقوووووفه..هع
> 
> بس بقولكم موقف استوالي..
> 
> انا اكبر وحده بين خواتي وكلنا بنات..وابوي ولا يسال ولا يخصه بهالسوالف..احس اني استححححي بزياااااده..حتى من امي استحي...تتخيلون لو الموت ماطلب الالويز..لازم ايني جاهز..ههههههههه
> 
> استوالي موقف..كانت لمه الغدا ف بيت يدي .. وانا يايتني الحبيبه وامي طالبتلي من الدكان..وطلبتلي سفن اب بعد
> ...


لالالالالالالالالالا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ الله يعينج ما تخيل ههههههههههههه

----------


## جرح وحداوي

> *لين يومكم هذا ما عرست نحيسة 
> 
> بس لو عرست بحطله حفاضة عند الباب وبكتبله رسالة افهمها يا شاطر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




صدق هااي ضحت علييها من الخااطر مااتخحيل الموقف عيل احسن اقووله فويهة هاها



طبع انام لقووفة بس اعتقد ان الافظل يكوونو متفااهمين عليها من اياام الملجة وتكوون بينهم شفرة لوول يعني ياايتني الشيخة ..المعزبة هنيه..انا محضوورة ..ممنوع اللمس فهلاسبووع ..
لوول انتو وافكااركم عاد 
بالتوفيق للكل 


اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصاالح عاجلا غير آآجل اللهم آآمين

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

> انا خبرته عادي
> لان هذا شي طبيعي يحدث للمرأة كل شهر و اعتقد ان الاولاد دارسينه في المدارس و يعرفون عنه
> 
> شو الاحراج في الموظوع ؟؟؟

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^

----------


## مالكـ أمل

انا اول ما تزوجت زوجي فاجأني بسؤاله عن موعد الدورة ......تخيلوااااااااااااا

وانا منحرجة مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## مرت سنة !

ههههههههههه

فوووق

----------


## uae334

استغفر لله

----------


## ^ روح ^

انا قلتله عادي هاي شي من ربي لا بيدي ولا بيده 
الحين مسميها الصيانة ههههههههه بقولي ها الصيانة مبندين خخخ ؟؟؟

----------


## كلي برآءه

> *خخخخخ على ما اعتقد قلت له.. "تراك ما تقدر تقرب مني لاسبوع كامل" خخخ "لان يايتني الدوره"
> كان خامس يوم من عقب عرسنا وكنا في شهر العسل ...
> وشكله من كثثثثثثثثر ما كان مستحي .. رد علي وقال.. "ادري" خخخخخخ
> 
> عقب قلت له المفروض اصلا ما تيني الحين لانها يتني قبل العرس باسبوع.. بس في شي..
> جان يقول لي .. ليش جيه بسرعه يتج؟ خخخ -- شدراني؟؟
> 
> بس والله هاذيج الليله كانت نكته خخخ لان تونا معاريس ويلسنا نناقش موضوع الدوره وليش يتني وفي شي غلط... وهو مستحي خخخ عاد انا كنت افكر بس بصوت عالي هههههه
> 
> ...



مشآء الله هههههههههههه
عجبتني قصتج والله

----------


## Darb alwed

UP

UP

----------


## بنت المرموم

احس الموضوع عادي مافي اي إحراج ^^. ملاحظه ( مب معرسه)

----------


## حضرمية

اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## البلوشًيه

*هههِ . . , 
م،ـآاحس شيُ آحرآآج شيُ ، طبيع/،ـيُ . . 
بعدنيُ ملقووفـِـهِ . .
بس احسً آلامورِ طيبهِ 
خخِ . , ’ 

آللهِ يرزقنِي =)*

----------


## فطومه87

ههههههههه اوي عيل امبي انا بس قالي سيري صلي قلتله بيزي شافني ضحك وروح ....ويهي استوى شراا الخووخه هههههههههههههههه فشله لحد يشووفك ...بس الحين عادي ..احلى شي يوم اتخلينهم يطلبولج من الدكان يفتشلون من الهندي ....خخخخخخخ...

----------


## كسوله وادلع

مافيها احراج خخخخ

----------


## وهج الإمارات

انا عن نفسي الدورة كان موعدها عقب عرسي بأسبوعين .. وكنت مخبرتنه قبل العرس ان العاده بتيني فترة شهر العسل .. والحمدلله يتني عالموعد وكاااانت آآخر دورة لين 9 شهور 

لاااا وبعد فكيت عمري .. وهو يشتري لي الألويز من الصيدليه وانا انطره فالسيارة ..

^^

----------


## عمري يا سلطان

عادي ايزي

صح عيب بس بعدين عادي ريلج لازم بيتهيس وبيعرف هههههههههههههه

----------


## بدر البدو

> *لين يومكم هذا ما عرست نحيسة 
> 
> بس لو عرست بحطله حفاضة عند الباب وبكتبله رسالة افهمها يا شاطر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...






الا موب خطيرة خخخخخخخ

----------


## بدر البدو

خخخخخخخخخخخ 
صدق مواقفكم روووووووووووووووعة
ههههههه

----------


## فطومه87

ههههههههه اوي عيل امبي انا بس قالي سيري صلي قلتله بيزي شافني ضحك وروح ....ويهي استوى شراا الخووخه هههههههههههههههه فشله لحد يشووفك ...بس الحين عادي ..احلى شي يوم اتخلينهم يطلبولج من الدكان يفتشلون من الهندي ....خخخخخخخ...

----------


## شهقة حياتيE

هههههههههههههههههههههه يحليلكم

----------


## مزيونة البلاد

احراااج بالقوو . خلني اعرس عقب يصير خير ..

----------


## علـآآآيه

اذكر ايام الملجه خخخ
كنت رايحه انا وماما ربي يحفظها المول .. وانا متويييييييييييعه << عييل جي سايره خخخ
و قلت حق ماما ربي يحفظها نزلي وانا ببند السياره وبلحقج << كنت ارمسه فالفون
خخخ .. كنت احاول ايود عمري وما اتويع .. بس اطلع ااهاااااات خخخخ
يقولي بلاج ..اقوله ماشي مغص خفيف .. 
عاد هو زودها يلس يرمس وايد انا ابي ابند عنه وابي انزل اللحق امي خخ
ولا نفذ صبري ورفست الدرج اللي جدامي فالسياره
زاع قال بلااااااااج .. قتله بطنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننني .. ويلست اصيح
جان يقول .. شو ماكله ومادري شو .. وانا طبيعتي عصبيه يوم تيييني الدوره .. اقوله
ما كليت .. ما شربت .. ما حطيت شي ف حلجي آآآآآه و آآآآآآآه
جان يقول .. ايواااااااااااااا .. يايتنج الدوره
وقتها عيني جذه غدت >> @[email protected]"
ولحظه صمت + اختفى الويع مره وحده !!
ضحك وانا بعدني ف صمت خخخ
قالي جان قلتي من الصبح ياسه اه مغص ... قولي الدووووووره .. 
يوم يايتنج جي طالعه المول .. جان اقول بصوت غير مسموع خخخ
عسب انسى الويع .. ضحك وضحكت وعقب بندت عنه ولحقت ماماتي ...

وعقب العرس .. تقريبا ب 3 اسابيع يتني ..
وقبل لا تيني .. لازم تعطي اشارات وتقول انا بنزل << تسوي
دعايه قبل لا تشرف .. يعني كان اييني ويع خفيف ..
اقوله الظاهر الدوره بتيني .. وانا اقلب فالقنوات خخ .. يعني صار الموضوع عـآآآدي

وبـــــــــــــــث ^,^

----------


## ليونيل

انا يوم العرس ياتني العصر.... طرشت له مسج : يتني الدوره 
طرش لي : ): 

وبث

----------


## هودج العروس

هههههههههههههه انا يتني خامس يوم بعد العرس وماصدقت انها نزلت لي عشان افتك وارتاح شوي بس العجيب كان كل يوم يسالني صليتي والا بعدج..؟؟؟؟؟؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مرت حبيبها

أنا عادي أخبره ... لأن أيام الملجة أكون مطنقرة .. و يسألني شو بلاج و أقوله انها يتني

----------


## uae334

الله يستر

----------


## ~الاميرهـ~

UP

UP

----------


## -"فكتورية"-

آب آب . . 

هههههههههههههههههه حلوه سوالفكمٍ !

----------


## قطرية من قلب

احس هالشي عادي وما يحرج كلش ،،، يعني هم يعرفون انه المره تييها الدورة الشهرية ،،، من كثر ماهو الموضوع عادي ما تذكر حتى شلون قلتله ،،،

----------


## عنوووني

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..
لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لاشريك لك.. لك الحمد ولك الشكر وأنت على كل شيء قدير

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

ملقوووفه

----------


## الهنوف^^

كنت سايره دبي ويلست 3 ايام يوم رديت 
وفي الدرب يتني وكنت تعبانه بقوو ومخليه راسي ع اممم اللي في النص بين الكرسيين
قالي شوفيج تروع 
قلت له بطنيييييي وانا مستحيه نزلت راسي هو وقف عند اقرب واحه اادنوك وخذ لي بندول 
وصلنا ع العصر وسار عني عشان ارتب اغراضي وانا كنت تعبانه بقوو
خوات ريلي ماقصرن ساعدني بعد صلاه العشى يا البيت
قالي تعالي بنصلي ركعتين 
انا هني توهقت كنت يالسه ع الشبريه شو اقول شو اسوي
قالي شوفيج وانا ساكته
يا ويلس جدامي 
انا من الفشله حطيت ويهي بالحاف هو يسحبه قولي شوفيج 
وانا خلاص بمووووت من المستحى غطيت ويهي باللحاف قلت له يتني الدوره 
ماجفت ويه كيف هههههههههههههه
سحب الحاف وقالي كم يووم هني انا مت من المستحى 
وخبرته كم يوم 
اليوم الثاني كنت تعبانه بقوو لان انا اتعبني اول يومين كنت يالسه ومستحمله الويع يا قالي قوومي صلي الظهر من متى انتي يالسه خخخخخخخخ انا هني خلااص يوم جافني صاخه قالي هيه صح نسسسسسيت هههههههههههههههه

----------


## دلع MS

اب

اب

اب

----------


## بنت بوناصر

بس قلت له الدنيا مغيمه
فهم
ههههههههههههه

----------


## ba6006a

مالجة بعدي مب معرسة بس عادي الحبيب حافظ مواعيد دورتي هههه

----------


## ~الاميرهـ~

اب

اب

اب

----------


## malak_4ever

أنا الموضوع كان عندي عااادي لانه قبل مانعرس كان حافظ وقتها وفترتها ويوم أنسى هو يذكرني بعد خخخخخخ

^____^

الله يحفظه حبيب قلبي

----------


## يحراويه

هههههههههع ذكرياااااات


انا لين احينه مستحيل اقول له الدوره يتني>>> اونه استحي هههههههع


صار لنا 4 سنوات معرسين



ويوم اباه يعرف اقوول له لاتوعيني حق صلاة الفير عندي اجااازه خخخخخخخخ وبث

----------


## نوودي ~

لووول ، حلوه مواقفكم
الله يخليكم لبعض

----------


## عطر ثلجي

صج فشله

----------


## نانو

وااو سوالفكم حلوووة

عقبال ما اسسدح لكمممم موقفي اهنييه بس ويين تعييس الحظظظ
ههههه

----------


## Darb alwed

للرفع ^^

----------


## حيـــاة زوجها

ههههههههههههه

عاده انا اول يوم بعرسي كان هو اول يوم للدوره يعني الفشله بأهم يوم يعني ما يبا لها قول هههههههه

----------


## ss91

حلو الموضوع بس اذكر ان اختي العودةياها مرة
وجان تطلب من الدكان
وراعي الدكان لما يابه اخوي العود فتح الباب 
وشله وشافه و قفطططط
و جان يقووول منو طالب اغراض من الدكاان 
محد يرمس وكل انخشت وتقوول انا ما يخصني لين راح عند اختي العووودة وهي قافطة منه 
قالت انا طالبة ومثلت جدامه ولما فجت الكيس قالت انا طالبة دفتر رسم وهالخااايس ليش يايب هذا 
ما يستحي و جان ترده خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## المها83

انا من ايام الملجه قلت له

ان مره كنت وايد تعبانه ورايحه المستشفى من الم بطني وقلت لها

ما حسيت بأي احراج

----------


## العيون السوود

احم عاااااااااااااااادانا فضيحه ... كان عمري 14والي يشوف عمري يقول 19ولا 20 المهم الله يسلمك يتني بعد عرسي باسبوعين ... وماعرفت شوه اقول لانه ماكنت متاقلمه وياه وايد كنت استحي حتى يوم كنت ابا شي اقول لاخته وهيه تقوله لين يتني وقلتلها تقوله ,,وماطاعت عاد شوه سويت انا صحت .. وقتلها لازم تقوله .. وسارت قال هيه لعمتي لين عمتي قالتله يا الفشيييله ... والله كان صعب عليه الموقف ... انا تعودت عليه بعد .. ماحملت ولا كنت اسحي وايد واتروع لانه اكبر عني ب8سنين وشكله عصبي بس اللي يعاشره بيعرف انه ماحد اطيب عنه والحين عاد عادي ... اقول فيه هاذيج بس وهو يفهم هههههههه تخيلو ... عمتي قالتله امه يالفشييييله

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

> حلو الموضوع بس اذكر ان اختي العودةياها مرة
> وجان تطلب من الدكان
> وراعي الدكان لما يابه اخوي العود فتح الباب 
> وشله وشافه و قفطططط
> و جان يقووول منو طالب اغراض من الدكاان 
> محد يرمس وكل انخشت وتقوول انا ما يخصني لين راح عند اختي العووودة وهي قافطة منه 
> قالت انا طالبة ومثلت جدامه ولما فجت الكيس قالت انا طالبة دفتر رسم وهالخااايس ليش يايب هذا 
> ما يستحي و جان ترده خخخخخخخخخخخخ


هههههههههههههههههه ظحكتيني والله ..

----------


## دلع -_-

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Darb alwed

هههههههه يلا اللي بعدو

----------


## بارونه..~

انا مش منزوجه بس بقولك مواقف صارت لي وصج تمنيت الارضتنشق وتبلعني 

1 ؛ كنا بالصاله الا تقولي اختى قومي صلي على اساسي مافي احد الا نا وهي بالبيت جان اصرخ واقول لها ياحبيبتي ماعلى صلاه 
الا بدخلت ابوي الا ابوي يضحك ويقول انتى على مدار السنه مافي صلاه وظليت اختى تضحك واهو يضحك



""

2 امس كنا نطالع برنامج اسيل وخالد الشاعر المهم الا يسالها على لتيفي متى اخر مره جات الدوره ومنو قعد ولد عمه ماما وانا اوببناته وماما وزوجته وخالتي جان اقوله هييييييييييييييه الا مريم وشيخه بناته يضحكون على خفيف جان اخش ويهي بشعر مريم والا ابوهم استوعب جان يقول انتوا هي ش تطالعون وقمنا نحشنا البنات داخل 
وبعدها عطانا محاظره ههههههه


3 الموقف الاخير كنت راجعه من الجامعه الا اشوف عيال خالتى يلعبون بالشارع ونحن مانخليهم بيتنا على الشارع العام اشوف ثلاثه يلاحقون بعض بانتظام وقفت جا اقولهم شو هاللعبه السخيفه الا يقولي شوفي انا احمرا وهو خضراء وهذاك اصفر يقولي مثل دعايت الحفاظات فيها لعبه ججي والكبير فاطس ضحك وانا نحشت داخل 




الله يعين مع بو الشباب

----------


## قلـــب حسآآس

> انا ماخبرته هو بروحه عرف خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> لانه شاف لوني مصفر و بطني يعورني وبعدين ريلي
> 
> ماعنده اخوان كلهن بنااات يعني عايش الوضع مع خواته
> 
> عادي احلى شي يوم اونه يبا يكسر الثلج على قولتهم 
> 
> ومايبا يحرجني جان يقولي شو بدا اسبوع المرور عندج خخخخخخخ
> ...


خــخـخـخـخـخ ..... شراات ريــلي يسميهاا اسبووع المروور ... مادري ليش ههههه

----------


## سر الكون

هههههههههه
صحكتوني من الخااطر
الله يحفظكم ويسعدكم ياربي

----------


## الحب الاول

هههههههههههه حلوه المواقف

هو عارف موعد دورتي من ايام الملجه وقبل مايحجز للعرس هع هع هع واول ماحجز اتلخطبت الدوره وجان ينقهر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## حناين الشوق

حلوو الموضوع ^^
انا بعدني مب معرسة 
بس اذكر مرة كنا يالسين نفطر فرمضان وانا كنت فاطرة&& اوني مسوية عمري صايمة ويالسة وياهم افطر..
جان امي فديتها تقولي كيف تقوليلي الشوربة ما ناقصها ملح &&& انا استويت طماطة .. والكل ضحك علي ^_^

----------


## فرقنا القدر

اسالو اسيل بتخبركم

----------


## * أم أحمد

ههههههههههههههههههههه سوالفكم حلوه

----------


## نبع الإبداع

صراحه موضوع محرج جدا .. يعني ما تعودت أني أتكلم في هالموضوع غير خواتي وأمي .. بس وقتها كنت في شهر العسل و كنت مسويه حسابي أني أقوله بس استحيت وصخيت ههههه .. وعقبها من نفسه سألني متى بتي ( !!!!!!!! )
أنا هني استحيت قلتله ما صليت الضحى خخخخ فهم وحليله كان عارف كل شي وكان قايلي عنها أيام الملجه وإذا بغيت شي أقوله بس ما قدرت أرمسه

----------


## samaaary

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## غرشوبه2

عيل انا شو صح اني مب معرسه ببس استوالى موقف مانساه 
اول مايتني الحلوه خذيت هذا الشي وسرت الحمام عسب اسبح وابدل 
بس تذكرت غرض في الحجره و وظهرت من الحمام ونسيت اشله ( لانه حمامنا مشترك ) 
يوم رديت الحمام ماحصلته هذاك الشي وادور في الحمام ولا اسمع اختيه الصغيره وماتعرف ها شو تزاعج وتناقزوتضحك بصوت عالى وتلعب فيه وهي فوق الشبريه واخويه اللى اكبر عني ب 3 سنوات يالسه معاها ويضحك ومادري بعد منو كان ..
وانا عصبت سحبته من ايدها وسرت الحمام 
عاده شو موقف محرج ... وااي والله موقف يقهر

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

*ههههههههههههههههه انا قلتله الاشاره حمرا 
مادري كيف ظهرت مني بس وصف جميييييييييييييل 
ههههههههههههههههه وتم يضحك فديته ولليوم يقولي الاشاره حمرا وله خضرا هههههههههههههه*

----------


## دلوعه فوفو

والله انا بعد زواجي باسبوعين سافرنا آنا وريلي وامه لانه مره وحده يكون شهر العسل وعمتي ويانا عسب كانت عندها موعد حق عيون في ايران تخيلون كنت وياه عمتي بخصوص موعدها صبح ريلي وصلني مستشفى هو راح فندق عسب قالوه ما يصير الاشخص يكون عندها وتميت انا وياها من صبح تخيلون قال مترجم حق زوجي ما نجي الاباجر الصبح عسب هي تترخص وانا ما ماخذه وياي الولويز بلفندق قالوه العميله يسترق يوم ,, ويوم الثاني يرخصوها وانا ما فكرت ييني دوره وفوق كل هذه من ياتني محد عندي وكامل مستشفى كل ايرانين يعني لا افهمهم ولا يفهموني



بس اكثر شيء رياييل شالين وياهم امهاتهم وانا من ياتني والالام يتقطع فيني ومحد وعمتى كانت بغرفه العميله وكان عندي فون بس ماكان في رصيد الحمد الله كان رقم مترجم عندي وماشيء صياح فيني ع اخر لاني فاقده ريلي من صبح لغايه العصروهني الالام دوره ذاابحني وفكره لغايه متى اسمر ع هلحاله وخذيت كلينكس عسب ما اتوسخ ومااعرف اشلون اتصرف عقبها فكره شو اسوي ما عندي حل خذيت رقم واحد منومين عسب ادج حق مترجم ويبعثلي ريلي ولا ابلغه ضرؤي يجيني لانه ابي اولويز بس بعدني مستحيه شو اقول حق ريلي والحمدالله اتصلت حق مترجم الا هو يفهم عربي قلتله ممكن تقول حق فلان يجيني مستشفى هو ما قصر اتصل في ريلي قالوه ممكن تروح مستشفى لانه زوجتك يبيك ضروي هو مسكين ما عرف شلون يتصرف ويجي مستشفى راح فندق وقال حال راعي الاستلامات ابي تكسي وتفهمه انيه يوصلني مستشفى فلاني وياني فديتوه من وصل اطمنت وانا اصيح واحضنه قدام العالم اني تعبانه وعاد مستحيه قلتله ياتني دوره ما قادره ع عمري رحنا انا وياه شرالي الولويز وياه يلس شوي وياي وعجبها راح وتمت طول الوقت اتولول من الالام بس الحمدالله ثاني يوم الصبح ياه هو واترخصنا وعاد قام يضحك يقولي لهدرجه انتي قام يعايرني لووووووووووووووولز...!

----------


## Darb alwed

> "اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
> له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## nameless

up up up

----------


## uaedream96

حبيبتي لا تنحرجين قولي يتني الدورة قوليها كاش بدون لف و لا دوران 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هالجيل اللهم يا كافي من هم يهال ايعرفون كل شي
شو حقه بعد تستحين خخخخخخخخخ اعلانات الاولويز بكل مكان
اخوي الصغير عمره عشر سنين شاف كيس الاولويز مسكين 
بعده ما وصلته المعلومه يابه لي فلانه خذي بامبرز بنتج ههههههههههه

انا عاد يتني يوم العرس شكلها من الزيغة 
و قلتله عادي صح تحسين بحرج بس شو تسوين 
لازم بتقولين

----------


## hmo0o0m

> اسالو اسيل بتخبركم


هههههههههههه

----------


## صفوويه

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## ام ميودي2

انا بعد عرسي باسبوع شرفت من كثر ما كنت مستحيه منه تميت اصيح وهو حاضنيني ويقولي منو ضايجج وان اعايط واعايط واشر صوب بطني يقولي بطنج اقوله لالا يقول عيل قتله يتني وانا اصيح يرد منو يتج قتله الدوره جان يحضني ويضحك ويضحك لين الحين يوم تيني يقولي ها ما صحتي

----------


## دوا العوق

محشش دخل العسكريه ... سألوه متى تبدأ دورتك﻿ ؟؟؟؟

قال: والله مدري دقو على ام أسيل خخخخخخخخ

----------


## دوا العوق

محشش دخل العسكريه ... سألوه متى تبدأ دورتك﻿ ؟؟؟؟

قال: والله مدري دقو على ام أسيل خخخخخخخخ

----------


## بطة العين

الله يفوقكن ويسعدكن إن شاء الله
مواقفكم حلوه 




> محشش دخل العسكريه ... سألوه متى تبدأ دورتك﻿ ؟؟؟؟
> 
> قال: والله مدري دقو على ام أسيل خخخخخخخخ




حلوه منج عزيزتي :Smile:

----------


## اهلاويـه

هههههههههههههههه


مصخره والله

مواقف حلوه

----------


## آنفآإسَسَه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
حلللللللللللللللللؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤه النكككككككككككته والله
فطسسسسسسست من الضضضضحك

عاد هي ماتستحي الصراحه

----------


## & ذبحني حبك &

أجتني. بعد اسبوع من الزووواج
واجا يبي(..)
قلت أستووووب عندي الاخت ^.^
وبث ماصدقني خخخخخ عبالي ابتهرررب لووول 
بعددد ماا ..
صدق. (؛
وبث عااااااتي

----------


## s^.^

up up up

----------


## ام ذياب الشحي

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## Darb alwed

هههههه كملووووووو
للرفع ^^

----------


## فراشة UAQ

لوووولز شو سالفت اسيل هههههههههههه

----------


## sara_91

فيني فضوووول ابا اعرف شوو ساالفة اسيل !!!!!!!!


بالنسبة لي مب معرسة بس احيد ايام المدرسة كنت فالاعداديه وكنا فالكلاس قمت امشي شوي جان ربيعتي تقول دم وراج قلتلها لا الواان ههههههههههههه

وبس
ربي يوفق المعرسااات ويرزق العزابيااات يااااااااارب عاجلا غير آجل ..

----------


## هيـــــااااا

انا ماشوفه احراج عادي

----------


## row3a

انا اول مره طلعت معاه كا ن مصمم الا تجين معاي اقوله مقدر يقول لا بتجين يرضيك يهديك امي ابوي اخواني مافي الاتجين قلت امري الى الله وانا بعد فيني جيوب انفيه يعني اكملت تصوروا اول مكان رحنالما شافني تعبانه والتالم وداني الصيدليه ياخذ لي ادويه للالم ومره وداني المستشفى وهو خايف فيني شي متروع ومرتبك ولا لما عطوني ابره مسكن يعني بخفف عني هوس على مكان الابره في يد جان اصرخ هنيه مات من الروع لانه مو مستوعب الالم الي انا فيه الله يجمعنا على خير صار لي 3 اشهر مسافره بعيد عنه الله يرجعنا لبعض ونجتمع في بيت واحد

----------


## فنون الحب

> حلو الموضوع بس اذكر ان اختي العودةياها مرة
> وجان تطلب من الدكان
> وراعي الدكان لما يابه اخوي العود فتح الباب 
> وشله وشافه و قفطططط
> و جان يقووول منو طالب اغراض من الدكاان 
> محد يرمس وكل انخشت وتقوول انا ما يخصني لين راح عند اختي العووودة وهي قافطة منه 
> قالت انا طالبة ومثلت جدامه ولما فجت الكيس قالت انا طالبة دفتر رسم وهالخااايس ليش يايب هذا 
> ما يستحي و جان ترده خخخخخخخخخخخخ


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هذا الموقف تحفة 

ومشت على اخوج ههههه

----------


## **الزمـــرد**

*شو سالفة أسيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## جرح وحداوي

انا بخبركم ساالفة اسييل حسب ماعرفتها..للعلم اني ماشفت برناامجها مااعرف حسييته سخييف بس شفت لقطات.

وآخر الحلقة الاولى اختي كاانت اطاالعها وشفتها ويااها..

الموضووع الله يسلمكم كانت هي وريلها يسالوون عن الحمال وكان الفالح ريلها اشكرة يسالها يتج الدورة واتاخرت وبييبلج اتسويين تست ومن هلكلاام علنييييييييي..

وهي اونه ماكاانت رااضية ومتاكدة انها مب حامل..

ومرة هم ياالسيين قااللها الدورة اتاخرت وقاالت انا بسال امي لان امي دووم تحسب لبناتها..

ودقت لامها وسالتها ..

يالفظيييييييييييييييييحة...

وبس طلعو علييها الاشاعاات هاها..

وموضوع الالويز الي باسمها ..لان اغنيتها اللي نزلتها بآخر حلقة كل شي كان مكتوب علييه اسمها الجوتي والجكيت وكل شي ... عشاان جيه قالو فيه اولوز باسمها...



والله انكم وناااسة.

----------


## ريلي حياتي

هههههههههههههه
مواقفكم حلوووووووووة





قبل العرس ريلي كان يذكرني والله فشلة
وشرفت الحبيبة قبل الموعد بجم يوم من العرس طرشت له مسج وخبرته
لان عمري ما سولفت وياه ويه بويه استحيييييييييييييي 
تحسف ويوم العرس يسالني متى تخلصين كل يوم تم يسال وانا اتهرب
وانكشفت

----------


## ~الاميرهـ~

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## ام جيهان

يتنى قبل عرسى ب ثلاث ايام وهى تينى بس ثلاث ايام 
بس ما بقى احد الا وسألنى عنها امى وامه وخواته البنات 
وامه عرفته ويوم شافنى يقولى خلصى بسرعه قبل العرس قوله شو اخلص يسكت ويضحك هههه 

ذكرتونى بنكته 
واحد حرمه دوم عند جارتها 
يوم يحتجها يرسل لها ابنه يقول لها 
بابا يقول تعانى اكتبو الجواب 

ويوم فيها الدوره قالت لابنها روح لبابا قوله القلم الاحمر طفح ههههههههه

----------


## نونه دلوعه

عااادي ريلي نعرف كل شي

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

للرفع ^^

----------


## بدر البدو

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## آم خ’ـآلد

كشفني في فترة الملجه لان متعودين نوعي بعض ع صلاة الفير .. 
وذاك اليوم كنت تعبانه وظهري يعورني .. ووعيته الفير وحسي متغير .. قالي بلاه حسج قتله ماشي تعبانه شوي من ظهري .. 

قالي سلامات .. 
عقب سكت ورد قال : انتي ف اجازه ؟

انا كل الوان اشاير المرور ف ويهي وسكتت من القفطه  :Big Grin:  .. 
جان يقول: انزين خلاص ارقدي .. انا نشيت بروح المسيد ههههههههههههه 

ومن ذاك اليوم يقولي ها متى اسبوع المرور هالشهر هههههههههههه .. وخلاص الحين كووول

----------


## zuhooor

انا اذكر في فترت الملجه اكلمه وصوتي متغير وهو اونه شو فيج قلته ولا شي 
شوي تعبانه ظهري يعورني عقب اونه اذكر قالي ها صليتي 
ضحكت قلت هيه قالي اكييد قلته هيه رد وقاال حلفي 
سكت وفهم السالفه 


ف ع سب جي في شهر العسل بعد عرسي ب 3 ايام ياتني وبروحي انصدمت 
كان يترياني ع العشا دخلت ابدل ثيابي وطلعت متفشله بس الحمده قدرت 
اتكلم وما كنت خايفه بس شويت مستحى ^^



ايااام حلوه

----------


## احساسي معك

هههههههههههههههههههههه والله مواقف قمه في الاحراج الله يسعدكم ان شاء الله

والله انفطست من الظحك هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مب معرسه <<< ملقوفه ^ـــــــــ^

ادعولي الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح ويرزق كل العزابيات وان شاء بخبركم بقصتي

----------


## بدر البدو

ههههههههه والله فنتك وأيام حلوة

----------


## يدوه صغيره

كاااااااااااااااااااااااك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه

مواقف ولا ارووووووووع

دخييلكن كملن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



وربي يحفظكم إنشاالله


^^

----------


## نانو

اللهم اني اسالك ان تهبني من لدنك زوجا يكون لي قرة عين واكون له قرة عيين 

اللهم اممين

----------


## مريوم الشامسي

اللهم اني اسالك ان تهبني من لدنك زوجا يكون لي قرة عين واكون له قرة عيين 

اللهم اممين

----------


## نقنوقة

اول مايخلص رمضان .. يعني ثاني يوم أنا اصوم 
عشان الحق القضاء وشوال 
المهم
كنا يالسين قوم يدتيه وخالي وقوم خالتي وبناتها 
جان تقول امايه .. ماشاء الله ع بنتي بتخلص ايامها خخ
جان تطالعني يدتي وتقول 
انتي تصومين ايامج ولا شوال ؟؟
جان اققققققققققققققققققفط والله انا استحي مووووووت من هالسوالف 
استحي ارمس امي او خواتي .. يدتي شكلها نست ان خالي الكبير يالس ويانا =(
.. طالعتها بنظرة .. 
وحليلها مافهمت 
جان ترد تسألني انتي كم يوم فطرتي فرمضان؟؟؟؟؟

حسيت الدنيا دارت فيني وويهي صار الوااااااااااااااااااااااااان

بعدين نازعتها قلت لها يدوه .. شو هالرمسة الماصخة ههههـ
قالت لاتلوميني نسيت ان فلان يالس ويانا هههههههههههههههه


يدتيه هاي نفسها ::::::: كانت تفطر وياا اخواليه وخالاتي 
جان يقول خالي .. امايه ترا الهريس ماصخة مافيها ملح
وكان رمضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

جان تقول اش دراني .. فلااانه ( خالتيه ) أطعمتها وقالت زينه 
ههههههههههه
~ تعالو دورو خالتي خخخخخخخ

----------


## وديـــمة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## راعيه الفتك22

انا شرفتني بعد اسبوع من الزواج توهقت شو اقوله تميت 

مستحيه وهو يقول شو فيج وبطني يعورني مو من عاته يعورني شي يمكن من المستحي 

بعدين قلتله يتنى الدوره بعدي ما كملت فهمه خخخخخخ

----------


## عسولة راك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواااقفكن تضحك هع هع

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضا نفسه و زنة عرشه و مداد كلماته

----------


## بدر البدو

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام ميودي3

انا يمكن كملت سنه وشي ولا يوم قتله يتلي الدوره اتيلي بالدسه هههههه

----------


## بنت العبيدلي

ما شيء إحراج خلاص من تملجين لازم ريلج يعرف كل شيء و أناااا الحمدالله فهمته على كل شيء

----------


## lolali..!

هههههههههههههههههههه
اسميها سوالفكن تضحححححححك
قريبت الـ 63 صفحه كاملاااااااات >> فاضيـه هههههههههه
الله يسعدكن دوم يارب

----------


## S A R S H A

انا بقول لكم سالفة اختي الله يذكرها بالخير و يرزقها طفل يفرحها ان شاء الله
مره من المرات قالت لأبوي الله يرحمه تبا فلوس قال لها ليش تبين ؟! 
جان تقوله ابا قال لها ليش قالت ابا قال ليش قالت ابا شي ضروري 
ابوي عاند و هي تعاند هو يقول ليش وهي تقول ابا شي ضروري 
اخر شي ابوي صارخ عليها جان يقول حق شو تبين ! جان تقول ابا اشتري أولويز يتني الدوره 
وهي تصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارخ !! 
الله يذكر ابويه بالخير يوم تبين الفلوس حق اللعب ما يسأل ولا يقولج ليش تبين لووول
بس مرات خصوصًا لما تبين الفلوس حق هالشي الا و تحصلينه يسألج مليون الف سؤال جنه الا الزمن داير عليج لوول


و احلى موقف لما خواتي الكبار يوم يبون يشترون أولويز يطرشون خواني للسوبرماركت اللي مجابل بيتنا و يعطونهم جيس في ايدهم اونه يخشون الاولويز داخله ...<<--- لوووول

و مره ايام الرمضان و نحن كنا صغار ابويه سأل خويه و هذا عاده كان فاطر ابويه زاخنه ياكل سأله ليش مب صايم تدرون شو رد عليه خويه ؟! اونه يايتني الدوره لووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

.


و اخر موقف عن الدوره ..
عاده خويتكم اللي هي انا كنت مفلسه و الأولويز مخلص و يايتني توها مشرفه ! 
ولا اسير عند خويه راعي سالفة الدوره يايتنه لووول قلت له عطني خرده 
قالي ليش ؟! قلت له لسبب نسائي !! قال شو السبب انزين ؟! قلت له مب عيب تسأل بنت هالسؤال !
هو فهم !! جان يقول ليش مسويه قضيه ؟! يعني هالشي معروف 
و اتصلت السوبرماركت و ياب الريال لين بيتنا و دق الباب و تخيلوا خويه ياب لي الجيسه وهو متلثم بالغتره 
اونه يودي يودي فشلتينا و ظهر الريال متغشي وهو يايب الجيسه ! <---- يالس يطنز !!


.

----------


## romansia2007

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

بخبركن بسالفتي ... 

اولا صارتلي سالفة مع اخوي قبل ما اعرس ... احيد كنت سايرة محل اتشرى ثياب العيد المهم يوم ييت احاسب واريد اطلع البوك من الشنطة ... طلعت البوك وبالغلط طاح كيس الاولويز على الارض تخيلوو المنظر ههههههههههه اونه اخوي لف ويه سوا روحه مايشوف شي .. وانا بأقصى سرعه خطفت الكيس وحطيته فالشنطة واوني اطالع يمين ويسار مستحييييييييييييية ... وخاصة ان المحل مدحووب ناس ههههههههههههههه 


ثاني موقف يوم العرس ...طبعا انا من النوع اللي وااااااااااااااااايد يستحي وموعد الدورة كان بعيد بس من التوتر ياتني يوم العرس وانا فالصالون .. طبعا كنت تعبانة مووت .. وخاصة وقت التصوير ما قدرت اتحمل وانا اقول للمصورة خلصي بسرعه وريلي يسالني شوفيج ..شكلج تعبانة فيج شي .. قلت له نوو تعبانة اشوي ..
ولين ما خلص العرس .. وانا على اعصابي ..
ويوم وصلنا الفندق رد يسألني ريلي يقول شو فيج .. قلت له وانا مستحية موووت سوري يتني الدورة اليوم ..
رد علي هذا وقته ,,,, هههههههههه بس تم يضحك علي ...

الله يوفق جميع خواتي ... :Smile:

----------


## الـ غ ـزالة

الحمد لله ما بغيت اخلص
وأنا مييييييييييييته ضحك

انزين بقولكم سالفتي خ خ خ خ
فرمضان الي طاف كنت سايرة العمرة ويا امي واخواني
واصلا اا كانت يايتني الدورة قبل ما نسافر بس خذت حبوب لرفع الدورة عشان اعتمر زين
المهم بعد ما خلصنا مناسك العمرة الا والاخت بطلت تاخذ من الحبوب >>الي هي انا
وفاليوم الباجر اشوفها مشرفة وتعالو دوروني من الويع ما بتحصلووني
والمصيبة الكبيرة ان انا وامي يتنا >>> الأم وبنتها مطقمات ما شاء الله هههههه
والمصيبة الأكبر ما كنت شالة احتياطاتي بس امي شالة اولوز من الحجم الصغير وخلص

يلست احووص فالغرفة ما اعرف شو اسوي
عقب نزلت سوبر ماركت ويا اخوي الي اكبر مني بسنتين عشان نشتري حلويات ومن ها السوالف
الا واشوف الاولوز مصفف على الرفوف قلت فخاطري كيف اخذ لي الحين وانا متفشلة بقووووو
شافني اخوي وقالي شو فيج ؟؟!
قلت له وانا بموت من المستحى: ابا من هذا
قالي انزين خذي يلا قلت له استحي سار وياب لي شرات جيسة دلال الشاي والقهوة وقالي حطي فيها انزين
وانا مفتشلة خذت لي واحد صغير وعقب كملنا طريجنا وعشان نغطي حطينا فوقه كوكاو>> حلويات خخخخ
موقف مستحيل انساه هههههههههههههه

----------


## حرم الخليفي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه


قصصكم تمووت من الضحك انا اضحك وبنات الكلاس يطالعوني مستغربات هع..



انا يوم عرست ماكنت متعوده ع ريلي واايد المهم

ثالث يوم كنا في مكه كنت ارقد بالمخاوير من الخوف ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

المهم كنت ع الشبريه ويهو جريب مني جان يرفع الكندورة قلت له لالالالالالاللا مايجوز نحن في مكه >> يلعن الخرط ههه
وبعدها سافرنا المانيا وفي المانيا يا صوبي قلت له عندي عذر تم صابر لين خامس يوم قالي انا ابا اجيك عليج وجااان اضحك وعرف اني اخرط عليه طول هالمده ههههههههههههههههههههههه ..


ويوم يتني بعد 3 اسابيع من عرسي قلت له قالي خرااطه ابا اشوف الالويز هع ..

----------


## هزووفه

ههههههههههههههههههه

حرم الخليفي موقفج تووووووحفه الصراحه .. بكندوره عاااد

----------


## عسولة راك

> الحمد لله ما بغيت اخلص
> وأنا مييييييييييييته ضحك
> 
> انزين بقولكم سالفتي خ خ خ خ
> فرمضان الي طاف كنت سايرة العمرة ويا امي واخواني
> واصلا اا كانت يايتني الدورة قبل ما نسافر بس خذت حبوب لرفع الدورة عشان اعتمر زين
> المهم بعد ما خلصنا مناسك العمرة الا والاخت بطلت تاخذ من الحبوب >>الي هي انا
> وفاليوم الباجر اشوفها مشرفة وتعالو دوروني من الويع ما بتحصلووني
> والمصيبة الكبيرة ان انا وامي يتنا >>> الأم وبنتها مطقمات ما شاء الله هههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

وحليلج

----------


## عشق ريلهــا

يتني الدورة في صباحيتي 

وطبعا سرنا بيت امي عالعصر والحبيب مستانس انه الليلة بتكون احلى ليلة ههههههههههه

بس ما خبرته ولا شي 


عقب يوم ردينا فليل قالي فلانه انتي ليش ما اشوفج اتصلين هههههههههههه

ما عرفت شو اقوله قلت له انه انه .......... وانا ماعرف شو اقول اصلا 

المهم قلتله انه فيني الدورة قالي كيف؟؟؟؟ استغرب 

هو كان يعرف انه في دورة شهرية بس ماعرف عنه اي شي 

المهم وجان اقوله انه ما يصير احم احم وهو يقول طووول يوم كان يفكر بليلة رومانسية هههههههههه

وحليله فديته يا فرحة ما تمت ههههههههههههه

----------


## amal aljasmy

للرفع

----------


## بنت الشارجه $

هههههههه مواقفكم تمووت من الضحك 

خاصه اللي راقده بالمخوور كككككككككك 


UP 
UP

----------


## مآشي الحآل

ههههههههههه


يآي حلوووو الموضضوع والله


انآ سآلفتي .. يوم عرست سآفرت فرنسآ لمدهـ 10 ايآم .. ويوم ردينآ ع مطار دبي قلتله ابي اسير الحمآم وسرت الحمآم.. والمفآجأه احصل انهآ يتني الدورهـ. ويلست طول الدرب افكر كيف اخبرهـ .. والف والف طريقه يت في بآلي خخخ

ويـوم وصلنآ البيت ع السآعه 4 الفير.. قلتله تعبآنه فيني رقآد. وجآن ارقد بجلآبيتي ..

ويوم نشينآ.. وتغدينآ خلآص بطني ذبحني من الويع .. قآلي حيآتي نسير المستشفى اشوف لونج متغير .جآن اضحك ضحك.. عقب قآلي بسألج . انتي علييج صلآهـ . وارد اضحـك .. وجآن يطلع من الغرفه ورد فليل واول ما شآفني ضحك


=)

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

لوول
أنا يتني ف ايام الملجه
وكنت تعبانه ولايعه جبدي والمشكله كنت راده من الكليه
وانا فالباص
و فيني لوعه وصداع وحر موت وكل شي
المهم اتصل فيني
وتم يرمسني وجي أنا مالي بارض قلت له بسكر مب متفيجه ارمسك لايعه جبدي
وسكرت عنه 
حسيت بتأنيب الضمير 

طرشلي مسج قالي شو بلاج
قلت له أنا تعبانه 
خلني ف حالي ماقدر أتحمل ارمسك
لأني كنت احس بلوووعه 

عقب خلاني ف حالي وفالليل اتصلت به وقلت له أنا اسفه لأن في الدوره وأتعب وجي
وعقب قالي وانا يالس اقول لعمري شو يالس اسوي( لانه ضغط عليه وخلاني اقوله لايعه جبدي مابا ارمسك) تم يضحك عليه خخخ قلت له ترا كل شهر جي خخخخخ

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

بخبركم موقف قبل ماعرس
أنا بنت من بين ٣ اولاد واصغر وحده
بس الحين عندي اخت صغيره فديتها
المهم
كنا طالعين أنا وابويه وامايه وأخويه
المهم يوم نحنه رادين البيت قلت حق أمايه ابا شغلي<< هاي تشفيرتنا يعني ابا كوتكس
جان أمايه تقول حق ابويه بنتك تبا شغلها <هني ويهي عورني
والمصيبه الكبرى
راح ابويه وعطى اخويه فلوس
جان يقوله 
هات كوتكس حق أختك 
عااااااد لو اتشوفون اخويه ميت من الضحك
وانا ويهي صار صغييييير
وجان اقول حق ابويه لييييييييش لييييييش تقول جي فضحتني فضحتني ويلست اصييييييييييح 
رحت وقفلت عليه الباب وتميت أصيح من كثر وقوة القفطه 

عاد حليله ابوه ع ويها ههههههههههههه

----------


## الساميه ++

ملقووووووووووووووووفه لووووووووول

يلا كملووو^_*

----------


## عسولة راك

up up up up 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اللآلئ

انا بخبركم بسالفه اخوويه ..

يووم ملج عرف عن الدوره و توابعها ..
يعني البنت اتكون معصبه و يعورها بطنها و ...الخ ..
و طبعا حرمته مخبرتنه ..
المهم ما صدق عارف معلومه يديده الاخ خخ
يوم عرف ان البنت اتكون معصبه و مالها بارض قال لهاا عيل اكيد فلانه (اختي ) اتيها الدوره طول السنه لانها دايما معصبه خخخ

و مره طلب من اختي شي و ما طاعت اتسويه و تم يحن و يزن ع راسها و هي من ويع الدوره ما تروم اتسويه ..
و هو مستمر فالزن و جااااااان اتعصب و تفرفر الاغراض فويه بالعربي استوت ثور هاائج خخ . اول مره جي اتسوي 
جان يزيغ و يطلع من الحجره ..
و عقب فتره ياها جان يقولها انتي اليوم يايتنج الدوره خخخخخخخخخ
ردة عليه بسك سخاافه .. و يوم طلع عنهاا قامت تضحك عليه هههه 


و مره عزمنا على مطعم اميه قالت له فلانه بطنها يعورها و راسها لا تتاخرون واايد ..
جان يقول لاميييه اكيد يايتنها الدوره 
قالت له اميه شو ها الرمسسسسسسسسسه بعد !! لا روحه يعورها من امسسسس ..
و هو مصر .. قولي قولي ما بخبر حددد >> ياا خي شو ما بتخبر حد نحن يهال خخخ
قالت له لاااااااااااااااا ما يخصه ..
قال لها عيل والله يايتنها الدوره و عقب يا يسألني خخ >> ويه لووح اخوي خخخ ..
و تم جي من وحده مريضه و لا معصبه يعني يايتنها الدوره خخخخ

زين الحين طخ عن الساللفه

----------


## الحلوه 2011

هههههههههههه

:rasool1:

----------


## اناناسة

*الرياييل بالملجه بيعرفون هالشئ !*

----------


## براءة1

ههههههه صج صج فشلة ما اتخيل اكون ف هالموقف
الله يسعدكم كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللكم ^^

----------


## حتى حين

مسحيل انا موقفي لي كل ما اذكره انقع ضحك ،، ههه انا ريلي يعرف عن الدوره بس انا علمته انه كل ماحط منكير يعني افهم انه اشاره خطر خخخ المهم انا جريب متزوجه و ساكنه في بيت اهله و حجرتي ضمن البيت و انا مخلص عني الالويز و توها يتني و كان ظاهر المسيد و اترييت عند دريشه الحجره انه قبل لا يدش الصاله اقوله هههه عشان لا يدش و يظهر و يحققون وياه ليش ظاهر ثاني مره هههه المهم اترييته مايا ! الحبيب برع المسيد داق سوالف و اطرش له مسج ( ابا الوردي ) >< ! ماشي رد !! ماشاف المسج اصلا ،،، المهم شرف و على طول زقرته عند الدريشه مسويين فيها قيس و ليلى ،، حبيبي احبك >< هههه فديت الطله خخخ انزين ابا شي ،، شو حياتي ؟ والا يطرش بوسه طايره هههههههه مو وقته صدق لا تتحمس هههه ابا الوردي >< 
يالله عاد يوم سار الصيدليه ( ماراح الدكان لانه راعي الدكان حافظنه ) خخخخخخخ و ليما اتاكد انه مافي حد في الصيدليه دش ،،، يقول احس بهرب شي خخخخخ الا يشوف فلبينيات وراه هههه سوا عمره يدور شي ثاني لوول ليما اطلعن و ياب لي الاولويز بالسلامه و عطاني من الدريشه و دش الصاله و لا جنه مهرب شي ههههههههههههههه

----------


## عليا القمر23

> انا بخبركم بسالفه اخوويه ..
> 
> يووم ملج عرف عن الدوره و توابعها ..
> يعني البنت اتكون معصبه و يعورها بطنها و ...الخ ..
> و طبعا حرمته مخبرتنه ..
> المهم ما صدق عارف معلومه يديده الاخ خخ
> يوم عرف ان البنت اتكون معصبه و مالها بارض قال لهاا عيل اكيد فلانه (اختي ) اتيها الدوره طول السنه لانها دايما معصبه خخخ
> 
> و مره طلب من اختي شي و ما طاعت اتسويه و تم يحن و يزن ع راسها و هي من ويع الدوره ما تروم اتسويه ..
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخـــــــــــــوج فضيع الصــــــــــــــراحه

----------


## *وردة بيضاء*

*انا الحمد لله ربي رحمني من هالموقف
لاني و الحمد لله ما يتني الدورة الا عقب 10 شهور من زواجي
حملت من اول تراي (حشى ليسن هب حمال) ههههههههههه
الحمد لله يوم حضت كان نفاس واكيييييييييد ابو الشباب من وناسته بولي العهد ما سوى سالفة حق الموضوع
و كل وحدة ما تبغي اتييها الدورة و تنحرج من ابو الشباب خلها اتسوي مثلي*

----------


## فالنتينا

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لآ إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لآ إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لآ إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## دلوعة نفسها

انا عرسي كان اول يوم لي بالدورة
الحركة كنت متعمدتنها كنت وايد خايفة خخخخخ حتى عقب ما حجز القاعة و سوينا البطايق تميت اضحك 

لقيت هزيب محترم من أمي بس خلاص صار اللي صار

ومن القاعة عالطول المطار واناميتة قفطة و هوو حليله طاير من الفرحة

وصلنا الفندق سبحنا عقب قالي ما بصلين سكت ما اعرف شو أقول

والصدمة مبينه ع ويه جان ابتسم وماقالي ولا كلمة ونام على الكرسي

كسر خاطري الصراحة 

خخخخخخ ادري شريرة

----------


## الشموخ~

يالله ذكرتيني هههه والله انا استحيت وااايد 
بس فالاخر قلته احم حبيبي انا عندي اجازه 
وهو فهم الموضوع وقالي عادي فديتج 
حسيت بقفطة واشكرج ع الموضوووع

----------


## نقنوقة

سوالفكم طر ههههـ
...ّ
محطيه ع الموضوع .. وفاتحه آخر صفحة 
....!
ريلي اول مابطل اللاب .. شاف الموضوع 
قال شو هالرمسة بعد خخ 
ونااازعني اونه بعد إنتي كااتبه في هالموضوع 
>> طبعاً كاتبه من زمان .. بس سويت عمري ماعرف شي ههههـ

----------


## فنون الحب

كملو دخيييلكم

كملوو

 :Smile:

----------


## لو ترجع ثاني

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

يالله وايد افكر كيف بخبره اول مره خصوصا هو نوعيته يعلق ،،

----------


## memogirl

انا قبل عرسي الحبيب كان يحسب يقولي متى بتيج ؟؟ قتله من هي ؟؟ قالي هاييج ؟؟
ضحكت قتله لييش ؟؟ قالي ياويلج ان يت يوم عرسنا .. هههه
قتله لا تطمن يوم عرسنا بتكون مخلصه قبلها بيومين .. استاااااااانس ..  :Smile:

----------


## doooba

وحليله ريلي ما تهنى تخيلو يوم العرس يوم كان يجربني انا كنت اخاف وصبر علي 4 ايام وبعدين يوم صار الشيء ( احم احم) يتني الدوره ثاني يوم ،، كي كي كي ما تهنا فديته ريلي ،،، وكيف خبرته، قلت له حبيبي بطني يعورني وانشاءالله يوم اغتسل ...... ، اهني هو فهم

----------


## ميثانووبس

هههههههه
ضحكتونى
انا يتنى عقب العرس بيومين
وسافرت وانا ما عندى اي شيء احطه
واتخيلوا
حطيت كلينكس
ولين وصلنا الفندق
كنت متبهدله
بس الله ستر
خبرته وياب لي بس عقب شوووووه

----------


## وديـــمة

هههههههههههههه احس فضيحه ....

والله سوالفكم حلوة يا الحريم

----------


## يدوه صغيره

هههههههههههههههههههههه

فدييتكم يااااربيييييييييه


ياالله كمللللللللللللللللن ^^

----------


## عذبة~

يبالها العروس تحط ف شنطة الفندق احتياط حتى لو توها مخلصه عنها..

!!!

----------


## الحلوه 2011

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عسولة راك

up 

up


up

----------


## احلى روح

ههههههه مواقفكم تضحك
اما انا فكانت مخلصه عني قبل العرس بس تلخبطت عندي ويتني قبل لااسافر طبعا قعدنا نشوف التلفزيون وهو يقول بسنا نروح نرقد اقوله لا بعدنا مافيني رقاد خخخ عقب فوضت امري وسكت ليين ساعتها ماعرفت شو اسوي ظربتي هستيرياا ضحك والله يا بناات هههه يقولي شوفيج اضحك يقول في شي اضحك و شوفيج اضحك هو جيه !!!!! عقب قتله انزين بقول اضحك مع اني من النوع الللي يستحي بس من وين طلع الضحك مادري والريل متعود علي هاديه بس من شافني اضحك تم يضحك عقب ستوعب او انه متعمد يحرجني قال الدوره وجان انخش تحت الفراش
وبش هع^^

----------


## عسولة راك

> ههههههه مواقفكم تضحك
> اما انا فكانت مخلصه عني قبل العرس بس تلخبطت عندي ويتني قبل لااسافر طبعا قعدنا نشوف التلفزيون وهو يقول بسنا نروح نرقد اقوله لا بعدنا مافيني رقاد خخخ عقب فوضت امري وسكت ليين ساعتها ماعرفت شو اسوي ظربتي هستيرياا ضحك والله يا بناات هههه يقولي شوفيج اضحك يقول في شي اضحك و شوفيج اضحك هو جيه !!!!! عقب قتله انزين بقول اضحك مع اني من النوع الللي يستحي بس من وين طلع الضحك مادري والريل متعود علي هاديه بس من شافني اضحك تم يضحك عقب ستوعب او انه متعمد يحرجني قال الدوره وجان انخش تحت الفراش
> وبش هع^^


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عسولة راك

up 

up 


up

----------


## لو ترجع ثاني

?????????????????

----------


## prof.ameera

احس ماله داعي الاحراج

يعني متعوده على زوجك ولا لا قوليله

الخدمه مفصوله موقتا لوول

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم اتضحك

ولا اخوي عمره 5 سنوات.. يوم تيني الدوره كل 24 ساعه ع اللاب و يوم يأذن اخوي يقولي يالله قومي صلي و عطيني اللاب اقوله صليت قال جذابه الحين أذن تميت اقوله خلاص الحين اصلي و عقب اهو يروح و يقولي انتي صليتي صح اقوله هي ويتم يقول بخبر امي ما صليتي ههههه يحليله ما يدري
بس من يشوف أولويز .. يقول حفاظات هههه
مره ابوي يايب الاغراض البيت و من ضمنهم اولويز .. تم اخوي يقول صوت عالي هذيل البنات يلبسون حفاظات هههههههههههه


و مره ابوي يسألني جدام امي .. شو أحسن أولويز العيناوي و لا الأزرق و لا الفام ههه
عاد اقوله أولويز العيناوي .. امي اتقول انت ما تستحي تسألها ههههه

----------


## bint aliwad

ههههههههههه

انا يتني الدورة ثاني اسبوع من عرسي وتميت قافطة عاد كنا بشهر العسل وتعبانة وريلي يتخبرني شي يعورج قلتله لا ماشي اخر شي قتله شغلة حريم قال ااها الدورة خخخخ وتم يضحك وانا ويهي الوان عاد مرت على خير خخخخ

----------


## laila226

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## laila226

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## الغلا مياسي

الحمد الله انا مايتني و حملت ع طوووول

----------


## خولاء

Lol .. ! 
كممممممممملوو كملللووو UPPPP UPP
(69)

----------


## فالنتينا

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


up 

up 


up

----------


## uae334

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## راعيه البنتلي

مرحبا الساع 

الموضووع طرررررر الصراحه 

وربي يحفظ ريااييل حريم المنتدى 

وايوز كل بنووته بعدها ههههه 

انا الصراحه بوقت الملجة :- بطني حيل كان يعورني وقلت له حبيبي تعابنه قالي ليش قلت له يتلي الحلوه قالي هييي هذااك الاحمر ..طاعو حبيبي عاد ..

وبعد جم ساعة اتصل فيني وقالي شو هذا الاحمر شو يسمووونه وانا ناااقعه ضحك عليه ..اقوله ((الدورة الدورة ))

وبليلة العرس الحمد لله ما يتني وحملت على طول 

وصار عندي ياهلين ربي يحفظهم 

مشكورة غلايه ع الموضووع 

نترقب يديدج

----------


## uae334

موفقات^^

----------


## Asoomah

انا مب متزوجه بعدني 

بس استغرب ليش يعني بتستحين من ريلج و بتنحرجين اتخبرينه عن الدوره ..........عذرا على هالكلمه بس الزوجه بتعاشر زوجها أو بالاصح بيصير بينهم الجماع .............يعني خلاص هذا افضع شي ممكن الواحد يستحي منه ...... كيف بعدين بتستحين من شي مثل الدوره الشهريه...

----------


## غلا القحطاني

"اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير 
له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله"

----------


## غلا القحطاني

الحين توني ارمس ربيعتي وخبرتها عن الموضوع وقالت لي سالفتها

وتقول 

اول ماعرست كانت خايفه من ليلة الدخله ف قالت لريلها فيها الدوره
وكل يوم الريال يصبر عمره وايي عندها ويقول ها بشري تقول بعدها المهم مر اسبوع

وهي كل يوم تصلي بالددسه

ومره قال لها بسير المسيد وطلع وهي بسرعه بدت تقرا الفاتحه وهو رد لانه ناسي مفتاحه

ودخل عليها وهي من الزيغه قطعت صلاتها وقالت شوفيك قال لها لاوالله تصلين

قالت لا ادعي ع السياده <-- اونها صدقني يعني 
قالها تستهبلين صح
وتشقلبت في مكانها دورو ويها ساعتها
ولين اليوم وهو مانسى موقفها

----------


## عيش الحياة

انا يوم عرست سافرت ويا ريلي 
وفي شهر العسل يتني الدورة وانا ما كنت ادري ولا حاسة 
انزين والمشكلة ان هو شاف بقعة من ورا وهو بريء ما يعرف شي خخخخخخ
جان يقول بسم الله شو ها 
انتي مريضو قلت له لا ما فيني شي وانا مستحيييييييييية 
وحت لبست وكشخت وطلعت من الحمام جان يقولي يلا انا بنزل تحت الحقيني بنروح نشوفلج دكتور يمكن مرض خطير ولا شي 
قلت له لا عاادي انحرجت ما عرفت شو اقوله قالي مو بشورج انا تحت بسرعة نزلي
عصبا عني رحت وانا منحررررررررررررررررررجة 
يوم سرنا عند الدكتور يطالعني بشفقة الدكتوور يقول ما فيها شي بس الأم الدورة الشهرية وهنيه هو نقع ضحك ككعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعك









*

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*







(((تعيشون وتاكلون غيرها بعدني بنوته)))

----------


## آسيره عيونك

مي توو قلت له عآآدي ^^

----------


## فوفو الدلع

ما انساها يتني ثاني اسبوع العرس ونحن في دبي وكنت تعباانه وقالي شوفييج قلت مااشي مااشي ابا بندوول تعبانه يفتكر مضايقه منه وقلت له مااصلي تعبانه ورقدت وكاان واايد حنون

----------


## مالك غيري

انا يوم يتني كنااا مسافرين ماليزياا شهر العسل يمكن 5 يوم فماليزيااا تونااا واصلين لانكاوي كان الفندق خبااال ومجهزين لنا العشى والشموووع والورد من وصلنا دخلت الله يعزكم الحمام وانصعقت يوم شفتهااا شرفت انا كنت حاسه بس اقول لا مش موعدهاا المهم طلعت وخذت لي ورديت الحمام ولبست وطلعت اول ما شافني قالي شفيج شرايج فالفندق 
قلته فضيع واااايد حلو ومرتب بس بس بس بس بس للاسف ما حبته يتنــــــــــــي جنه حد صب عليه مااااي بارد عااد تعرفون معاريس ومثل هالفندق صدق غميضه ......

----------


## uae334

^^^^^^^^

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

هؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤع 
قريت من البدايه لين صفحه 21 وعقب وقفت ونقزت لين الصفحه الاخيره 
خخخخخخخخخ

وآيد ما اروم اقرآه كله 
هع 

بس حلووه مواقفكم ..

اصلاً ما يحتااي تستحون وتنحرجون . الرياييل ما يفوتهم شي عن سوآلف الحريم وحتى الاولاد اليهاالوا يعرفون كل شي 


=)

----------


## سامبا سامبا

الله يسعدكم

----------


## :حـــور:

> يالله فشله صرااحه 
> 
> قدام ربعه ،،، 
> وحلووه فكره التصوير،،












هيه والله ..اسميني تصرقعت من الضحك يوم تخيلت موقف ريلج جدام ربعه هههههههههههههههه

والله اضحك و امي مستغربه بلاها استخفت .......

الله يحفظكن كلكن

----------


## :حـــور:

> اثاري هاااي الورقه الاخيره اوني بكمل الردود المهم الموقف للي صار (عند اخوي) رن الجرس البيت وظهر اخوي ومحد اتوقع اهو بيظهر عبالي الشغاله المهم اخوي خذه من الهندي راعي الدكان دش فيه الصاله وكان عنده فضول لانه مغطاي بجريده واخوي استغرب وقال شو هااا وليش جي مغطينه جان يفتحه اول ما فتحه قعد يصرخ ويضحك بصوووت عااااالي مال منو هااااا بسررررعه اعترفوووو وله برجعه سمعته امي يصرخ قالت له شو فيك جي وقال لها راعي الدكان يايب هااا وانا ما اعرف مال منو وشو هااا وقعد يستهبل وامي جان تستحي وعااد اهو استغل الوقت وقعد يسأالها شو ها ومال منو وليش الهندي مغطينه وامي تغير لونها واستحت وراحت عنه ما بقا الا انا جان يقول لي اعترفي مال منو هااا اهو يعرف انه مب مالي لانه جافني اصلي قال مب ماعطنه لج لين ما تقولين مال منو هااا قعدت اضحك عليه وعلى تعليقاته البايخه ومسكينه اختي كانت تترياااني ايبه لها هههههههههههههه




والله ملقووووووووووووووووف و بقوه هههههههههههه


اناعن نفسي يوم اتيني البيت كله يدري ...ههههههههههههه

انا البنت الوحيده ...البقيه اولاد الله يحفظهم لي ههههههههههههههه


من انسدح عالغنفه اللي فالصاله لان مش من عوايدي الا ايام الدورة يفهمونها ..

او ساعات اذا طلبوا اسويلهم شي اقولهم بليز نش روحك يايتني الدورة و مش متفيقه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أمورة

ههههههههههههههههه ضحكت على سوالفكم


بس غريبه و انا اقرا ردود البنات اللي تيهم و ينصدمون و ما يكونون جاهزين

يعني انتو ما تحسبون ايام دروتكم؟؟ 

انا حتى و انا بنت كنت احسب ايام الدوره و اعرف متى تيني اكون مجهزه عمري 


اصلا كل بنت بعد ما تبلغ لازم تحسب دورتها و تهتم بعمرها 



عن نفسي يتني بعد عرسي بست ايام و كنت جاهزه عندي الاولويز بس ختيه كانت ماخذه عني المسكن و ما ردته فتوهقت يوم شافني تعبانه و متلحفه قلتله نزلت علي و بطني يعورني

علطول فهم و سار فديته ياب لي مسكن

----------


## بدر البدو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة مواقفكم

----------


## :حـــور:

‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?وحده من البنات تقول : 
عندي أخ صغير ملقوف *nerd* 
ومره دخل غرفتي ويحوس ب أغراضي 
وفجاءه طلع [فوطه نسائيه ] قال أيش هذي !! 8-| 
أنا انحرجت وحاولت ما أبين ملامح الانحراج بوجهي :s
نطيت قلت هذي طياره  :Big Grin:  ههههههه
وفتحت جنحاتها وقلت هذي لعبتي من قطنX_X 
هههههه هو استغرب وأخذها وشال اللصقه قال ليش فيها صمغ !! 8-| 
انا كتمت الضحكه#:-s قلت هذي عشان تلصقها بيدك 
وأخذت الفوطه ولصقتها بيده قلت يالله العب 
وجلس يلعب فيها :s :& 
ومرت الأيام 
وكان عندنا عزيمة عشاء رجال كبار وشباب B) 
بعد ماتعشوا 
شفت أخوي يركض لغرفتي 8-|. !!
بعد عشر دقائق أسمع ضحك رجال بقوه هز البيت :| 
شوي يدخل أبوي ومعه أخوي ألصغير:O شايله من كتفه !! / :Smile:  
وكان وجه أبوي أحمر ومره متفشل وبيده الثانيه كيس الفوط !!! :'( 
جت إمي وسألته ؤش صاير !!:s / :Smile:  
قال ولدكم فشلنا قدام الرجاجيل #:-s :'( 
وابوي فيه الصيحه :& X_X
قال : جاب هالفوط #:-s 
وجلس يوزع على الشباب والرجال يقول هذي طيارة أختي نوال العبوا فييها :'( :O 
أنا من الأحراج شهقت :O :'( 
مأأنحرجت من أبوي كثر ما أنا منحرجه من الرجال وخاصه أنهم اقاربي:s 
قال أبوي ولا بعد حط بجيوب أبو عبد الله قال وزع على عيالك !! =D 
ومن يومها وابوي وكل أهلي يسمون الفوط النسائيه طيارة نوال X_X 
موقف مستحيل انساإاه #:-s :'( 

?=D?{..هہہہہہہـ(=)))ـہہہہہہہ???ي..}(y)=D 
?=D?{..هہہہہہہـ(=)))ـہہہہہہہ???ي..}(y)=D

----------


## uae334

?=D?{..هہہہہہہـ(=)))ـہہہہہہہ???ي..}(y)=D 
?=D?{..هہہہہہہـ(=)))ـہہہہہہہ???ي..}(y)=D

----------


## Darb alwed

> ‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?وحده من البنات تقول : 
> عندي أخ صغير ملقوف *nerd* 
> ومره دخل غرفتي ويحوس ب أغراضي 
> وفجاءه طلع [فوطه نسائيه ] قال أيش هذي !! 8-| 
> أنا انحرجت وحاولت ما أبين ملامح الانحراج بوجهي :s
> نطيت قلت هذي طياره  ههههههه
> وفتحت جنحاتها وقلت هذي لعبتي من قطنX_X 
> هههههه هو استغرب وأخذها وشال اللصقه قال ليش فيها صمغ !! 8-| 
> انا كتمت الضحكه#:-s قلت هذي عشان تلصقها بيدك 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه قففففففطة ><ما اتخيل لو انا بصيييييح من الاحراج ^.*

----------


## علمتني الحياه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههه.
بطني عورني من الضحك

----------


## ŠĦōŐşЋ

> و مره ايام الرمضان و نحن كنا صغار ابويه سأل خويه و هذا عاده كان فاطر ابويه زاخنه ياكل سأله ليش مب صايم تدرون شو رد عليه خويه ؟! اونه يايتني الدوره لووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> .
> 
> 
> و اخر موقف عن الدوره ..
> عاده خويتكم اللي هي انا كنت مفلسه و الأولويز مخلص و يايتني توها مشرفه ! 
> ولا اسير عند خويه راعي سالفة الدوره يايتنه لووول قلت له عطني خرده 
> قالي ليش ؟! قلت له لسبب نسائي !! قال شو السبب انزين ؟! قلت له مب عيب تسأل بنت هالسؤال !
> ...



*
ضحكني اخوووج
عجيييييييييب واللللللللله
ذكرني بولد خالتي هههههههه


اناا صارلي موقف ويه خالي هههههههه تخيلو كان بطني يعورني من الدورة طبعا وصدق اصفريييييت من الخاطر ، عاده يدتي الله يطوولي بعمرها خافت علي جان تحلف ع خالي انه يوديني المستشفى ، ويووم وداني المسشفى اناا وهو اروحنا كنا ، فدخلنا عند الدكتوور والدكتوور فحص علي وخالي موجوود جان يقوول الدكتور انتي فيج الدورة وانااا خليت عمري ما اسمع لانه خالي كان قريب مرة مني ، جان يرد يسال فيج الدورة وبعااد خليت عمري ما اسمع بس هالمرة خالي رد جان يقول ما اظن ههههههههههههههههه ، ورد للمرة الثالثه سالني انتي فيج الدوورة ؟ قلت له هيييييييي وانااا شوي وبيغمى عليه من المستحى واشووف شكل خالي جنه حد صاااب عليه ماااي بااااااااااااارد ومن الفشيله ظهر من الغرفه هههههههههههه
*

----------


## فنون الحب

ههههههههههههههه

كملو

----------


## uae334

> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> كملو

----------


## Darb alwed

هههههههههههه كملوا كملوا 


فووووووق ^^

----------


## red apple

> ‏?‏?‏?‏?‏?وحده من البنات تقول : 
> عندي أخ صغير ملقوف *nerd* 
> ومره دخل غرفتي ويحوس ب أغراضي 
> وفجاءه طلع [فوطه نسائيه ] قال أيش هذي !! 8-| 
> أنا انحرجت وحاولت ما أبين ملامح الانحراج بوجهي :s
> نطيت قلت هذي طياره  ههههههه
> وفتحت جنحاتها وقلت هذي لعبتي من قطنX_X 
> هههههه هو استغرب وأخذها وشال اللصقه قال ليش فيها صمغ !! 8-| 
> انا كتمت الضحكه#:-s قلت هذي عشان تلصقها بيدك 
> ...





*omg !! 
آحررررررررررررررررررررررج !! صدق >< !!*

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...

للرفع ^^

----------


## خاشوقة

يتني ثاني يوم في العرس 

و ريلي لين اليوم يقول انا ما تهنيت في عرسي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لازم كل شهر هاذي الاسطوانة
و شفرتنا : العلم الاحمر مرفوع

----------


## وام

انا مالجه و ما احب اكلمه في هالموضوع

----------


## Dway shoftk

انا كاان هوو دووم يسالني وواقووله لا مايتنــي..<<يسالني عسب بنسييير العمره ... وااخر شي يتني وانا فالدررب .. وقلتله خخخخخخخخخخ قال ومااحصلت اللا اليوم خخخ ...اإأإأحرااج والله ...ااخر شي تميت فالفندق ووهو اعتمر ارووحه ..

----------


## نوف456

أنا يتني ثالث اسبوع من عرست وكنا برع البلاد
بس قبل ماتيني بيوم كان بطني ايعورني وانا اقوله تعبانه بطني ايعورني وهو مب فاهم السالفه
وقلتله أبا أسير السوبرماركت اشتري شي وهو ايقولي شو هالشي وانا مب طايعه اخبره ويوم سرت السوبرماركت يلست ادور وماحصلت وهو ايقولي شو هالشي اللي تبينه ومب موجود فالسوبرماركتات جان اقوله عيل بسير الصيدليه ويوم وصلنا الصيدليه يلست ادور وماحصلت جان اقوله بعد ماشي عندهم
جان ايقولي مب هذا اللي ادورينه واشر على الاولويز ثرا هو موجود فالصيدليه وانا ماشفته..
وعقب سألته كيف عرفت أني ادور هذا؟؟
قالي من اعيونج فالصيدليه شفتج ادورين فالرفوف اللي تحت
لان الرفوف اللي تحت كان فيها اشياء نسائيه
وعقب يوم يتني قالي مابتصلين؟؟ قتله لا مايستوي اصلي
وعقب ماخلصت من الدوه وشافني اصلي.. ويوم خلصت صلاتي قالي ماصلتي مال قبل((يقصد مال ايام الدوره)) قتله لا الصلوات ماعليها قضاء بس الصيام
وحليله ريلي طلع مايعرف هالسوالف((الله يحفظه وايخليلي اياه))
ومن عقبها من اقوله بطني ايعورني يفهم السافه

----------


## انثى بس غير

انا مش معرسه بس بقولكم موقف مع ولد اختي ههههع 

انا وخواتي وعيالهن كنا سايرين المول وفالدرب كل وحده تقول متى يتها الدوره اول مره الي تقول يوم كان عمرها 10 والي 12 والي كانت اول اعدادي والي سادس ,, 

المهم *ولد* اختي قال انا يتني يوم كنت صف اول  :12 (61): 

نسينا انه هو يفهم 

 :12 (3):

----------


## وحييدهـ

هههههههههههه

----------


## Sweetest Girl

انا بعد يوم العرس كانت فيني هههههههههاي
ماتكلمت هو سيده عرف *_*

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق

----------

